# Asus ROG PG278Q oder Acer Predator XB270HUbprz ?



## cazadore (29. März 2015)

Hey liebes Forum 

Ich suche einen Monitor der WQHD, 144hz hat und 27 Zoll groß ist.  Da ich eine GTX 980 habe,  sehe ich keine weiteren alternativen,  kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden zwischen diesen zwei Monitoren,  da es um viel Geld geht frag ich hier erst mal nach um keinen Fehler zu machen.

Ich habe gelesen das viele Leute Probleme mit dem Asus Monitor haben, das und die Tatsache das er ein TN Panel besitzt zieht mich eher zum Acer, worüber ich aber kaum Tests finde. 
Was sagt ihr lieber etwas warten oder doch zuschlagen?
Sind neue Monitore in dieser Art angekündigt?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Pikus (29. März 2015)

Einen guten und ausführlichen Test zum Acer findest du hier: Acer Predator XB270HU Review - TFT Central

Ansonsten hängt ich mich hier mal ran, bin auch auf der Suche nach 120/144Hz WQHD


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2015)

Die beiden nehmen sich nicht viel.
Beim Acer wirst du auch auf Probleme stossen.
Asus bringt im Sommer nen Monitor mit dem gleichen IPS Panel raus.
Aber der hat sehr sehr wahrscheinlich Freesync haben.


----------



## cazadore (29. März 2015)

Ok der Test liest sich gut, ich denke es wird dann der Acer werden wenn er lieferbar ist,  danke für den Link


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (4. April 2015)

Hallo, ich habe das gleiche anliegen.
Ich nutze eine R9 290X und habe nicht vor wegen dem Monitor die GPU zu wechseln. 
Da ich 2 Samsung 2233RZ hatte möchte ich wieder einen Monitor mit 120Hz oder mehr,  27 Zoll wären nice.

*JoM79*  meintest du diesen http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/asus-mg279q-90lm0103-b01170-a1215454.html?hloc=at&hloc=de Monitor?
hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Modell? 
*cazadore*  	 hast du den Acer schon bekommen? Wenn ja, bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## Stratton (4. April 2015)

@TE
Ich habe mir neulich auch einen Monitor mit TN Panel geholt (XL2420g) und kann mich nicht beschweren. Aber beim Asus hört man so viel von technischen Defekten, dass ich mir den wohl nicht holen würde. Der Acer soll etwas billig verarbeitet wirken aber ich habe auch noch nicht gelesen, dass ihn jemand freiwillig zurückgegeben hat.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (4. April 2015)

ach wirklich? ich ließ sowas jeden Tag...


----------



## GamingWiidesire (4. April 2015)

cazadore schrieb:


> besitzt zieht mich eher zum Acer, worüber ich aber kaum Tests finde.
> Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe.


Ich habe gerade ein 20 minütiges Review zu dem Monitor hochgeladen, vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNuqxxG1b-w


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (5. April 2015)

Danke für das Video, somit fällt der Acer mal weg. Infos über den  ASUS MG279Q 27"  wären noch Interessant aber zu dem gibts leider noch nichts genaues.
Die Defektrate beim ASUS ROG Swift lässt sich nicht leugnen. Ich hoffe ich bekomme noch ein paar Infos über Neuerscheinungen, bis Mitte Mai hab ich ja noch Zeit.

Betreibt hier im Forum jemand ein ASUS ROG Swift mit einer AMD GPU?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (5. April 2015)

würde ich nicht raten mit ner AMD GPU. Nichtmal hauptsächlich wegen G-Sync, sondern weil 144hz gar nicht möglich sein sollen, sondern nur 120hz. Also hab ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen, bestätigen kann ich das aber leider nicht. 
Wollte mal wegen was anderes meine 270X reinbauen, hab aber komischerweiße gar kein Bild bekommen:/
Warte einfach am besten auf den neuen Asus.


----------



## cazadore (5. April 2015)

Habe jetzt beide Monitore 3 Tage getestet und ich muss sagen das der Acer einfach der bessere ist vom Bild her,  in der Verarbeitung  sieht es leider anders aus was sehr schade ist,  juckt mich aber nicht solange ich das bessere Bild und die Perfomance habe. 
Da ich Nvidia 3D Vision nicht nutze, werde ich den Acer behalten,  glaube ich werde mit ihm sehr lange zufrieden sein da es noch eine weile dauern wird bis 4k mit diesen specs erscheinen wird. 

Btw ich habe keine Pixel Fehler gehabt in beiden Monitoren und auch kein Backlight Bleeding, war echt positiv überrascht da hatte ich wohl Glück.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2015)

Ja oder es ist net so schlimm wie manche ihn hin stellen.
Womit war wieder bei mehr schlechtes als gutes sind.
Was verstehen manche unter schlechte verarbeitung?
Bei mir ist ne schlechte verarbeitung wenn alles knarkst und vor sich hin wackelt die spaltmaße vorne und hinten net stimmen u.s.w.
Bei vielen kommt denn sowas wie weil er nen glossy Rahmen hat und nen Orangenen ring am standfuß... das hat doch nix mit der verarbeitung zu tuhen...


Frag mich blos was sich viele vom Asus erhoffen kein BLB keine toten pixel und ne perfekte ausleuchtung?
Wär nice wird aber zu 100% net sein.
Zumindest hat der shitstorm zum Release beim Acer nen ende und der Asus ist denne dranne.^^


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (5. April 2015)

Ich habe in meiner Nähe einen Händler der den ASUS auf Lager hat vieleicht hat dieser ja auch ein Ausstellungstück zum Präsentieren, den Acer hat er leider nicht lagernd. Den werde ich mir mal live in Action anschauen wenn es möglich ist.
Auf alle Fälle warte ich noch etwas ab und hoffe ich bekomme noch Infos zu dem ASUS MG279Q. Den momentan bin ich wieder unentschlossen da man beim Asus und beim Acer genug negative Kritik findet.



> Btw ich habe keine Pixel Fehler gehabt in beiden Monitoren und auch kein  Backlight Bleeding, war echt positiv überrascht da hatte ich wohl  Glück.


Das stimmt einen wieder etwas positiv.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2015)

Wie du hast nen Händler der den ASUS MG279Q schon auf lager hatoO?
Dachte er kommt erst anfang Mai?
HWV zeigte das letzte mal auch 10.4 an na da bin ich mal gespannt.
Aber wer noch warten kann sollte warten und erstmal beide vergleiche und auf User Meinungen hoffen.
Dumm nur wenn man ne NV oder AMD Karte hat und net in nächster Zeit aufrüsten will.

Ist es mögl. das dass Coating genauso gut oder gleich ist wie beim Asus meine es sind ja die gleichen Panels oder gibts da noch andere faktoren die da mit spielen?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (5. April 2015)

ich glaube er meint den Asus RoG Swift.
Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mir irgentwann mal wieder ne AMD Karte zulege ist es mir auch egal ob ich G-Sync nutzen kann oder nicht. So ne Revolution ist es auch wieder nicht, ging davor doch auch jahrelang und keiner hat gemeckert^^.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2015)

Ok kann natürlich sein
Naja wenn der aufpreis net wär dann wäre mir das auch egal ob ich es nutzen kann oder net aber so will ich es auch nutzen können.
Und da eh nen GPU upgrade ansteht brauch ich mir keine sorgen machen ob G oder free-sync würd sich halt nach dem gerichtet was nu für Monitor kommt.
@cazadore könntest nen Bild hoch laden mit dunklen hintergrund?

Obs nu ne Revolution ist oder net das muss jeder selbst wissen/testen viele erkenn ja auch kein unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz ich nehme mal an so wirds auch mit G und Freesync sein.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (6. April 2015)

Ich meinte den ASUS ROG Swift, der ASUS MG279Q ist zwar schon gelistet im Preisvergleich aber es gibt noch keine Infos bei den Händlern.
Der BENQ XL2730Z wäre auch Interessant Alternative. Was mich dabei nur etwas stört sind die 2 Jahre Garantie gleich wie beim Acer und das zum fast selben Preis bzw. sogar teurer als der Rog Swift.
Funktionen wie G oder free-sync sind mir eigentlich egal, den diese Monitore sollten in der Lage sein z.b. Tearing mit den bereits im Spiel bzw. dem Treiber vorhanden Optionen zu verhindern den diese Probleme habe ich auch nicht auf meinen 2233RZ und der ist alles andere als neu.  Davor fürchte ich mich etwas, den so viel Geld für einen Monitor ausgeben der vieleicht schlechter ist als mein alter!
Schön wäre es aber einen Monitor mit einem IPS Panel zu bekommen, deshalb hoffe ich der ASUS MG279Q ist bald verfügbar und man bekommt endlich mehr Infos zu dem Gerät.

Interessant wäre auch das Feedback von jemanden der den ROG Swift besitzt und ihn mit einer AMD GPU betreibt.

Ich würde mi keinen 60Hz Monitor mehr kaufen obwohl es in diesem Segment auch Top Geräte gibt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. April 2015)

Naja der Rog hat zum Release 800€ gekostet das vergessen viele anscheinend.
Somit ist der Acer 50€ billiger als der Rog. es war.
Was soll da sein wenn du den Rog. mit AMD GPU betreibst kannste halt kein g-sync nutzen mehr gibts da net zu sagen.
Ich würde net mehr soviel Geld fürn olles TN Panel ausgeben entweder passt der Acer oder Asus und wenn net dann net aber zu TN bekommt mich keiner mehr^^


----------



## Atent123 (6. April 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Naja der Rog hat zum Release 800€ gekostet das vergessen viele anscheinend.
> Somit ist der Acer 50€ billiger als der Rog. es war.
> Was soll da sein wenn du den Rog. mit AMD GPU betreibst kannste halt kein g-sync nutzen mehr gibts da net zu sagen.
> Ich würde net mehr soviel Geld fürn olles TN Panel ausgeben entweder passt der Acer oder Asus und wenn net dann net aber zu TN bekommt mich keiner mehr^^



Warum ?
Der RoG Swift hat bessere Farben als viele IPS Panels.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. April 2015)

Mag sein das der Rog mit billig IPS teilen mit ziehen kann aber wenn ich die wahl hätte im gleichen Preisbereich denn auf jedenfall IPS.
Also Acer>Rog das sagen auch alle die vergleichen konnten das das bild eher schlecht als recht ist vom Rog wenn man es mit dem Acer vergleicht.
Aber das ist wieder so thema wo bis aufs messer gestritten wird ist wie mit Intel vs amd deshalb geh ich auf sowas net weiter mehr drauf ein.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2015)

Und weniger Probleme mit Backlight Bleeding. 
Auch hat er laut Test die besseren Farben als der Acer.


----------



## Atent123 (6. April 2015)

Also ist der Swift bis auf den Blickwinkel überall besser.
Blöd für Acer.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (6. April 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Was soll da sein wenn du den Rog. mit AMD GPU betreibst kannste halt kein g-sync nutzen mehr gibts da net zu sagen.



na da wär ich mir nichtmal so sicher. Im Luxx Forum schreibt einer das mit einer 290X nur 120hz gehen und keine 144.:/


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Also ist der Swift bis auf den Blickwinkel überall besser.
> Blöd für Acer.



Das sehen die Leute die beide haben aber ganz anders


----------



## Atent123 (6. April 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Das sehen die Leute die beide haben aber ganz anders



Und was finden sie am Acer besser ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. April 2015)

Farben,Schärfe,Coating,Contrast.
Also allg. die BQ ist besser viele meinen auch das dass Bild vom Swift  körnig ist im gegensatz zum Acer das ist aber dem Coating geschuldet.
Einfach mal paar Foren durchwurschteln^^
Dem Asus ist halt zu gunsten der dünne Rahmen und das er net glossy ist.


Man muss sich einfach selbst von überzeugen ich verlasse mich schon lang net mehr auf irgentwelche tests da bin ich schon oft enttäuscht worden.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2015)

Die Farben beim Asus sind besser, genauso wie der Gammawert und der Weisspunkt.
Das Coating beim Acer scheint etwas besser zu sein, aber es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er nen Unterschied zwischen 1050:1 und 1000:1 sieht.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (6. April 2015)

So ich komme der Sache schon näher, ich warte auf alle Fälle noch etwas ab zumindest bis Ende April da ich auf Infos vom MG279Q von ASUS hoffe.
Was mich beim Acer stört ist das wie ich schon angesprochen habe die Garantie, mit 3 Jahren Garantieverlängerung (insgesamt 6 Jahre) bin ich beim Asus auf 750€ das kostet der Acer schon alleine. der Acer kostet mir ca. 900€ mit nur 5 jahren Garantie.
Da ich schon mehr als genug Berichte über Ausfälle, Defekte oder sonstige Probleme über beide Monitore gelesen habe möchte ich auf alle Fälle abgesichert sein sonst sind nach 2 Jahren 750€ futsch.

*Leitwolf200* 



> Man muss sich einfach selbst von überzeugen ich verlasse mich schon lang  net mehr auf irgentwelche tests da bin ich schon oft enttäuscht worden.



Ich bin der selben Meinung, nur kenne ich leider keinen der so einen Monitor besitzt und leider gibt es kaum Hardwarehändler in meiner Nähe. Einen hab ich zwar aber dort muss ich erst nachfragen ob die den ROG Swift auch ausgestellt haben und man ihn in Action Betrachten kann.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. April 2015)

@JoM
Ok wir lassen das 

@über mir
Ja im notfall bestellen und testen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2015)

Ich bin auch oft genug von Tests enttäuscht worden, nur leider kann ich nicht jeden Monitor selber testen.
Momentan ist halt IPS sehr angesagt , nur finde ioch ist die Qualität der IPS Monitore in der letzten Zeit gesunken.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. April 2015)

Jo stimmt wohl man kann halt net alles testen.
Ja die Quallität ist auch net mehr die die se mal war.

Zumindest hab ich das in erinnerung das dass früher mit dem BLB net so sehr war das betrifft jetzt net nur den Acer durch de bank weg haben IPS Monitore mit BLB zu kämpfen.
Liegt einscheinend auch daran das jetzt eher masse statt klasse angesagt ist.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (6. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Farben beim Asus sind besser, genauso wie der Gammawert und der Weisspunkt.


Nein.


----------



## Atent123 (6. April 2015)

Chrome hat mist gebaut.


----------



## Atent123 (6. April 2015)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Nein.



Doch (Nachzulesen auf Prad und tft central)


----------



## GamingWiidesire (6. April 2015)

Immernoch nein. Prad hat den Acer XB270HUbprz erst seit dem 1. April in der Redaktion und hat noch keinen Test, auch keinen Vorabtest veröffentlicht.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder / Zitate von XB270HU, der zeigt wie überlegen der Acer gegenüber dem Asus ist:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_xb270hu/comparison_3.jpg
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_xb270hu/comparison_4.jpg



> The Asus ROG Swift PG278Q [...] although being TN Film technology it didn't offer the image quality and viewing angles that the XB270HU's IPS-type panel can deliver.





> The display was strong when it came to black depth and contrast ratio for an IPS-type panel. With a calibrated contrast ratio of 1000:1 it was comparable to some of the better screens using this kind of panel technology. It was not quite as high as the recently tested Dell U2515H (1138:1) which holds the record for an IPS contrast ratio. It did out perform the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q with its TN Film panel only reaching 858:1



Deine Aussage


> Die Farben beim Asus sind besser


ist also völlig falsch. Du kannst einfach kein 8-bit TN Panel mit einem 8-bit AHVA/IPS Panel vergleichen. Da liegen bei der Farbwiedergabe Welten dazwischen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2015)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Nein.



Na dann guck dir mal diese Liste an.
Dazu hier Acer und hier Asus.
Wenn du jetzt immer noch behauptest dass dem nicht so ist, dann solltest du dich mal in das Thema ein wenig einlesen.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (6. April 2015)

Hab ich mich bereits. Der Swift hat eine bessere Werkskalibrierung bezüglich Gammawert und dem Weißpunkt. Das macht das TN-Panel aber trotzdem nicht besser bezüglich der Farbwiedergabe, wie du selbst bei TFTCentral nachlesen kannst. TN Müll bleibt halt Müll.

Mit einem Kolorimeter kalibriert wird der Abstand dann nochmal größer. Zu sehen bei deiner geposteten Liste bei Calibrated dE Average, Calibrated Black Depth und Calibrated Contrast Ratio.

Also nochmal M270DAN02.3 Panel  bezüglich Farbwiedergabe > M270Q002 V0 Panel.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2015)

Weil ja auch jeder normale Anwender ein Colorimeter zuhause hat.
Aber da ja TN eh für dich nur Müll und IPS so überlegen ist, brauchen wir eh nicht weiter diskutieren.
Wenn du mal richtig gelesen hättest, dann würdest du auch sehen dass der Asus nen Default dE von 1,2 und der Acer von 1,9.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (6. April 2015)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> TN Müll bleibt halt Müll.



Eine sehr objektive und neutrale Aussage, herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu


----------



## GamingWiidesire (6. April 2015)

Fühlen sich die ganzen Swift Besitzer jetzt auf den Schlips getreten? Ja euer 8-bit TN Panel ist besser als billige 6-bit TN Panel, aber IPS (in derselben Preisklasse) ist deutlich überlegen bezüglich Bildqualität.
Wer etwas anderes behauptet (und den Swift besitzt) zeigt Symptome des Buyer's Stockholm Syndrom, nichts anderes.


----------



## Atent123 (6. April 2015)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Immernoch nein. Prad hat den Acer XB270HUbprz erst seit dem 1. April in der Redaktion und hat noch keinen Test, auch keinen Vorabtest veröffentlicht.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder / Zitate von XB270HU, der zeigt wie überlegen der Acer gegenüber dem Asus ist:
> 
> ...



Nebenbei ist AHVA auch IPS und ich weiß nicht warum du es neben IPS nochmal aufzählst.
VA ist eh am Geilsten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. April 2015)

Und genau aus solchen Grund sag ich dazu nix mehr weil sich nur de köppe eingeschlagen werden.
Und Prad ist erst beim testen des Acer


----------



## Atent123 (6. April 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Und genau aus solchen Grund sag ich dazu nix mehr weil sich nur de köppe eingeschlagen werden.
> Und Prad ist erst beim testen des Acer



Deswegen habe ich ja auch explizit Tft Central erwähnt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. April 2015)

Einfach mal sachlich bleiben hilft😊


----------



## GamingWiidesire (6. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Nebenbei ist AHVA auch IPS und ich weiß nicht warum du es neben IPS nochmal aufzählst.


Eben, AHVA (Advanced Hyper-Viewing Angle) ist eine IPS-typische Technologie von AUO. Aber nicht jedes IPS Panel ist ein AHVA Panel. Insofern habe ich beides aufgelistet.


----------



## Atent123 (6. April 2015)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Eben, AHVA (Advanced Hyper-Viewing Angle) ist eine IPS-typische Technologie von AUO. Aber nicht jedes IPS Panel ist ein AHVA Panel. Insofern habe ich beides aufgelistet.



Naja warum dann nicht direkt PLS AH-IPS S-IPS und co mit aufzählen ?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (6. April 2015)

Weil wir speziell vom Acer gesprochen haben, der ein AHVA Panel besitzt. IPS ist für mich eben die Übergruppe. Insofern AHVA/IPS. Aber gut, ich klinke mich jetzt aus, das Klima hier ist mir zu toxisch.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2015)

Ich glaube eher, dass es dir nicht passt, das ein TN Panel farblich mit einem IPS Panel mithalten kann.
Allein die Aussage das TN Müll ist, ist Unsinn.
Du scheinst zu der gleichen Sorte Mensch zu gehören die damals behaupter und heute immer noch behauptet, dass IPS und VA in der Geschwindigkeit mit TN nicht mithalten können.


----------



## Lixi (8. April 2015)

Kann ihm doch wurscht sein ob ein TN an ein IPS rankommt oder nicht.

Ich habe den Acer und den Swift ein paar Tage parallel betrieben. Den Swift habe ich dann verkauft. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Avirex72 (8. April 2015)

Lixi

Was waren denn die Gründe das du dich für den Acer entschieden hast außer die bessern Farben bei IPS
hab gelesen das der Acer auch schärfer sein soll


----------



## Lixi (8. April 2015)

- Farben
- Schärfe
- Blickwinkel

Der Swift tut einem fast schon etwas leid, wenn man ihn daneben stehen  sieht. Bis eben gerade war man so super happy damit, und er ist immernoch ein super Monitor. Aber dann testet man den Acer und der ist einfach in allen Belangen besser. Mal viel besser, mal ein wenig. Aber immer besser.

Es gibt nur eine Ausnahme: Optik und Verarbeitung. Da kommt der Acer nicht an den ASUS ran. Bedienung des OSD beziehe ich hier mit ein.  Aber das überwiegt am Ende einfach nicht, speziell bei einem Monitor. Den halte ich nicht standing in der Hand sondern stelle einmal alles ein und fertig. Klar, tut nicht weh wenn das Gerät geil aussieht. Aber das tausche ich doch nie und nimmer gegen geile Farben, geile Schärfe und bessere Blickwinkel.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2015)

Also ich sitze gerade vor meinem Monitor, also ist der Blickwinkel mal egal.
Und es gibt genug Leute, denen die Farben vom Asus besser gefallen, das ist reine Geschmackssache.
Im Auslieferungszustand hat der Asus nunmal die besseren Farben, glaube kaum das ein Colorimeter das falsch misst.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (8. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und es gibt genug Leute, denen die Farben vom Asus besser gefallen, das ist reine Geschmackssache..


Quelle?


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das ich jetzt alle möglichen Benutzer zusammen suchen werde, die diese Meinung vertreten.


----------



## Lixi (8. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich sitze gerade vor meinem Monitor, also ist der Blickwinkel mal egal.
> Und es gibt genug Leute, denen die Farben vom Asus besser gefallen, das ist reine Geschmackssache.
> Im Auslieferungszustand hat der Asus nunmal die besseren Farben, glaube kaum das ein Colorimeter das falsch misst.



Blickwinkel egal... Wie kann man denn so verbohrt sein? Über die Farben zu diskutieren habe ich ehrlich gesagt kein Bock. Aber bei den Blickwinkeln gibt es keine zwei Meinungen. So steif sitzt kein Mensch vor dem PC. 

Und über die Schärfe haben wir dann auch noch nicht gesprochen. Und da schwächelt der Swift leider ganz schön im Vergleich zum Predator.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2015)

So quer sitzt auch kein Mensch vor dem Monitor, dass das jetzt einen so grossen Unterschied macht.
Dazu kommt dann auch der glow vom IPS Panel bei seitlicher Betrachtung, dass BLB auch mal aussen vor gelassen.
Jeder Monitor hat seine Vor-und Nachteile und jeder sollte nach seinen Bedürfnissen entscheiden was er will.
Aber der Acer ist halt nicht soviel besser wie du es anscheinend willst.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (8. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das ich jetzt alle möglichen Benutzer zusammen suchen werde, die diese Meinung vertreten.


Zeig mir (neben dir und Atent123) eine Person, die diese Meinung vertritt. Mit Link bitte.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber der Acer ist halt nicht soviel besser wie du es anscheinend willst.


Hast du so wie Lixi beide Monitore nebeneinander verglichen? Wenn nicht, dann zeigst du weiterhin Symptome des Buyer's Stockholm Syndrom.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2015)

Ach ich bin es leid hier weiter zu diskutieren.
Ich habe genug Monitore hier gehabt und verglichen.
Hatte hier VA, IPS und TN nebeneinander stehen und das nicht nur einmal.
Deshalb sehe ich keinen Sinn mich hier rechtfertigen zu müssen.

Und dein Buyer's Stockholm Syndrom geht ziemlich an mir vorbei.
Ich habe den Asus weil er in etwa das bietet was ich haben will und gerade IPS kann das nicht.
Leider gibt es den Monitor so wie ich ihn möchte nicht zu kaufen.
Deswegen greife ich zu TN, weil ich keine Lust habe nen IPS 5mal zu tauschen, bis ich einen ohne BLB erwische.
Die Farben sind nicht schlechter, genauso wie der Kontrast.
Auf ein wenig Schärfe kann ich verzichten und auf Acer "Qualität" sowieso.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (8. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habe genug Monitore hier gehabt und verglichen.
> Hatte hier VA, IPS und TN nebeneinander stehen und das nicht nur einmal.
> Deshalb sehe ich keinen Sinn mich hier rechtfertigen zu müssen.


Interessant. Hier sagst du zu einem anderen Nutzer, wie er etwas  denn beurteilen könne, wenn er nicht den GLEICHEN Monitor hat?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...c-zertifizierung-post7306744.html#post7306744
Aber wenn es jetzt um den Acer geht, dann stempelst du ihn mit dem IPS Stempel deiner vorherigen Erfahrungen ab?
Und anscheinend findest du neben mikrigen 2 Leuten niemanden der deine These unterstützt, dass der Asus bessere Farben als der Acer hat. Ich wiederum kann dir einen ganzen Overclock.net Thread zeigen von Swift Besitzern, die auf den Acer gewechselt sind und die Farben deutlich besser finden.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Asus weil er in etwa das bietet was ich haben will und gerade IPS kann das nicht.


Was genau hat der Acer nicht was der Asus hat? Mehr als Design fällt mir hier nicht ein.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen greife ich zu TN, weil ich keine Lust habe nen IPS 5mal zu tauschen, bis ich einen ohne BLB erwische.


Das Argument würde ziehen, wenn der Asus da besser wäre. Aber nein, vertikale Streifen, Flackern, bei manchen stirbt er nach ein paar Monaten etc. Viele mussten genauso wie beim Acer erstmal desöfteren umtauschen bis sie ein gutes Exemplar erwischt haben.
Du und ich haben Glück gehabt direkt ein gutes Exemplar zu bekommen, das muss man aber nicht verallgemeinern.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Farben sind nicht schlechter, genauso wie der Kontrast.


Farben sind schlechter (nicht subjektiv, siehe TFTCentral Review)
Schlechteres Coating
Schlechtere Blickwinkel


----------



## Lixi (8. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Asus weil er in etwa das bietet was ich haben will und gerade IPS kann das nicht.
> .



Damit ist im Grunde alles gesagt. Verstehe zwar nicht was das sein soll bzw. was TN da besser macht als IPS, aber wir kommen hier nicht weiter. Ich habe meinen Standpunkt nun zu Genüge dargelegt.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2015)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Interessant. Hier sagst du zu einem anderen Nutzer, wie er etwas  denn beurteilen könne, wenn er nicht den GLEICHEN Monitor hat?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...c-zertifizierung-post7306744.html#post7306744
> Aber wenn es jetzt um den Acer geht, dann stempelst du ihn mit dem IPS Stempel deiner vorherigen Erfahrungen ab?
> 
> Farben sind schlechter (nicht subjektiv, siehe TFTCentral Review)



Da geht es um tearing, was bei 60Hz im Gegensatz zu 144Hz ein grösseres Problem darstellt.
Das ist eine ganz andere Technik und IPS ist dieselbe Technik.

Und zu den Farben, welchen normalen Gamer interessiert die Farbtreue nach einer Kalibrierung mit einem Colorimeter?
Da soll der Monitor out of the box gut sein und da ist der Asus besser.

Ich habe halt ein grosses Problem mit BLB und jeder, ja wirklich jeder, IPS hatte das.
Sei es nun S-IPS, AH-IPS oder AHVA.


----------



## Lixi (8. April 2015)

Mich interessieren genaue Farben. Kommt vor dass man auch andere Sachen macht außer Zocken.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. April 2015)

Ironie on
"Oh nein, jetzt wollte ich dort die Bombe planten, aber die Farben gefallen mir dort nicht ganz, ich geh lieber zum anderen Bombenplatz. Während ich dort hinlauf, stell ich mein Monitor  schräg hin..."
Ironie off


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2015)

Unkalibriert hat der Asus ein dE von 1,2 Gamma 2,2 Weisspunkt 6502K, der Acer dE 1,9 Gamma 2,4 Weisspunkt 6883K.
Kalibriert liegt der Asus bei dE 0,6 Gamma 2,2 Weisspunkt 6483K, Acer dE 0,4 Gamma 2,2 Weisspunkt 6522K.
Also ist der Asus ohne Kalibrierung besser und mit nur minimal schlechter.


----------



## Lixi (8. April 2015)

Ne ne ne, ist Geschmacksache, weißte bescheid.

Aber wie ich schon sagte, der Acer ist immer besser. Mal mehr, mal weniger.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2015)

Ach jetzt ist es wieder Geschmackssache?
Wie passt das dann?


Lixi schrieb:


> Mich interessieren genaue Farben. Kommt vor dass man auch andere Sachen macht außer Zocken.


----------



## Lixi (8. April 2015)

War deine Aussage. Und dann plötzlich nicht mehr.

Ihr verteidigt einfach zu brutal. Ich argumentiere wenigstens und gestehe dem Swift auch zu, dass er ein guter Monitor ist.

Gegen die Blickwinkel und Schärfe gibt es nix zu brabbeln, aber ihr haltet krampfhaft dagegen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2015)

Dann zitier mich das nächste mal.


----------



## Lixi (8. April 2015)

Hab jetzt doch wieder zu viel geschrieben. Wollte ja eigentlich nicht mehr weitermachen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2015)

Wo verteidigen wir den brutal?
Hier wird immer wieder behauptet der Acer hätte bessere Farben, was aber laut Test von tftcentral für den Auslieferungszustand nicht zutrifft.
Und einfach zu sagen der Acer hat bessere Farben, ohne die Werte mit einem Colorimeter gemessen zu haben macht keinen Sinn.
Niemand hat gesagt dass der Acer schlecht ist, er ist aber auch nicht soviel besser als der Asus.


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo verteidigen wir den brutal?
> Hier wird immer wieder behauptet der Acer hätte bessere Farben, was aber laut Test von tftcentral für den Auslieferungszustand nicht zutrifft.
> Und einfach zu sagen der Acer hat bessere Farben, ohne die Werte mit einem Colorimeter gemessen zu haben macht keinen Sinn.
> Niemand hat gesagt dass der Acer schlecht ist, er ist aber auch nicht soviel besser als der Asus.




Guck mal, du bewertest das alles anhand eines Tests. Du hast den Acer nicht mal selbst in Augenschein genommen. Gerade bei einem Monitor ist das aber sehr wichtig. Und das Argument mit dem Auslieferungszustand ist doch murks. Es lässt sich doch alles einstellen und du sagst selbst, dass der Acer kalibriert die besseren Farben liefert.

Weißt du, was die Farben angeht lasse ich mich aber sogar darauf ein, dass einem der Swift evtl. besser gefällt. Ist für mich zwar schwer vorstellbar, aber ok, das lasse ich gelten.

Aber schau dir mal diese Aussagen hier an:




JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich sitze gerade vor meinem Monitor, also ist der Blickwinkel mal egal.





JoM79 schrieb:


> So quer sitzt auch kein Mensch vor dem Monitor, dass das jetzt einen so grossen Unterschied macht.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Auf ein wenig Schärfe kann ich verzichten und auf Acer "Qualität" sowieso.




Das liest sich für mich als klammerst du dich zu sehr an den Swift. Und es beweist auch, dass du den Acer nie selbst vor dir stehen hattest. Du stellst doch recht deutliche Vorteile des Acer als zu vernachlässigende Punkte dar. Tust das so ab als wäre es nichts bzw als ob der Swift da sogar ebenbürtig wäre, was er aber eben in den Punkten Schärfe und Blickwinkel nicht ist. Es ist nicht möglich den Swift da als besser oder gleichwertig zu beurteilen.

Es wäre etwas Anderes wenn du es wenigstens anerkennen würdest aber z.B. trotzdem mit dem Swift zufrieden bist. Was auch völlig in Ordnung ist denn der Swift ist ein prima Monitor. Aber alles in allem wirkt deine Sichtweise nicht sehr objektiv.

#nohate


----------



## soth (9. April 2015)

Lixi schrieb:


> Und das Argument mit dem Auslieferungszustand ist doch murks. Es lässt sich doch alles *einstellen* und du sagst selbst, dass der Acer *kalibriert* die besseren Farben liefert.


Nein, der Punkt ist kein Murks, denn wie viele User besitzen ein Colorimeter?
Ein einfaches Einstellen ist kein Kalibrieren und führt auch nicht zwangsläufig zu besseren -besser im Sinne von objektiv besser, sprich kleineren Abweichung mit den Zielwerten- Farb- und Gammawerten.


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

soth schrieb:


> Nein, der Punkt ist kein Murks, denn wie viele User besitzen ein Colorimeter?
> Ein einfaches Einstellen ist kein Kalibrieren und führt auch nicht zwangsläufig zu besseren -besser im Sinne von objektiv besser, sprich kleineren Abweichung mit den Zielwerten- Farb- und Gammawerten.



Ok, Einstellen ist nicht gleich Kalibrieren. Dennoch wirst du nur anhand dieser Messwerte niemals den für dich besten Monitor aussuchen können. Du kannst ihn lediglich kaufen und dann entscheiden, ob du zufrieden bist. Aber du wirst nicht wissen ob ein Anderer besser oder schlechter ist, ohne ihn selbst in Augenschein genommen zu haben.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. April 2015)

Also ich werde ein sch... tun und mir ein Colorimeter besorgen um mein Gaming Monitor zu kalibrieren. Auch der Blickwinkel ist mir sowas von egal...ich sitz gerade davor,aber deine Texte lesen sich so als ob die Farben schon am Ar... wären, wenn man sich auch nur 1 grad bewegt. Magst ja recht haben das der Blickwinkel beim Acer besser ist, und jetzt? wen interesiert das den? Mich ganz bestimmt nicht. Wie schräg sitzt ihr den vor einem Monitor damit das ne Rolle spielt?   Ich hab echt das Gefühl du hast dich nur hier angemeldet um gegen den Swift zu haten.(bitte nicht falsch verstehen)


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Also ich werde ein sch... tun und mir ein Colorimeter besorgen um mein Gaming Monitor zu kalibrieren. Auch der Blickwinkel ist mir sowas von egal...ich sitz gerade davor,aber deine Texte lesen sich so als ob die Farben schon am Ar... wären, wenn man sich auch nur 1 grad bewegt. Magst ja recht haben das der Blickwinkel beim Acer besser ist, und jetzt? wen interesiert das den? Mich ganz bestimmt nicht. Wie schräg sitzt ihr den vor einem Monitor damit das ne Rolle spielt?   Ich hab echt das Gefühl du hast dich nur hier angemeldet um gegen den Swift zu haten.(bitte nicht falsch verstehen)



Wenn ich gegen den Swift haten würde, würde ich wohl kaum sagen, dass ich ihn für einen guten Monitor halte.  Aber es geht doch schließlich um den Vergleich zum Acer. Jeder bewegt seinen Kopf mal etwas wenn er vorm PC hockt. Beim Acer bzw generell bei IPS merkt man da eben nichts, während man bei einem TN eben doch ein leichtes "Schimmern" wahrnimmt. In diesem Punkt ist der Acer der bessere Monitor, ganz einfach. Selbst wenn es dich nicht stört, würde es dir beim Acer bestimmt besser gefallen. Vlt. fällt es dir auch nicht so stark auf, weil du den direkten Vergleich nicht hast.

Nochmal, ich hate nicht. Gäbe es den Acer nicht, stünde der Swift auch auf meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. April 2015)

du vergleichst das aber nicht mit nem Laptop TN? Also ich muss mein Kopf doch sehr renken bis mir was auffällt.
IPS hat aber auch Nachteile die einem mehr stören können BLB...etc


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> du vergleichst das aber nicht mit nem Laptop TN? Also ich muss mein Kopf doch sehr renken bis mir was auffällt.
> IPS hat aber auch Nachteile die einem mehr stören können BLB...etc



Was man so hört, stören sich daran wohl Einige, das stimmt. Ich hätte es offen gestanden nicht festgestellt, wenn es mir keiner gesagt hätte. Mit Licht aus und komplett schwarzer Bildfläche kann ich es aber auch sehen.

Für micht stellt es kein Problem dar. Aber wenn man diesbzgl. empfindlich ist, ist der Swift (oder generell TN) vlt. die bessere Wahl.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Lixi schrieb:


> Jeder bewegt seinen Kopf mal etwas wenn er vorm PC hockt. Beim Acer bzw generell bei IPS merkt man da eben nichts, während man bei einem TN eben doch ein leichtes "Schimmern" wahrnimmt. In diesem Punkt ist der Acer der bessere Monitor, ganz einfach. Selbst wenn es dich nicht stört, würde es dir beim Acer bestimmt besser gefallen. Vlt. fällt es dir auch nicht so stark auf, weil du den direkten Vergleich nicht hast.



Redest du jetzt direkt vom Asus oder TN allgemein?
Weil selbst wenn ich meine Kopf 20-30cm in alle Richtungen bewege sehe ich kein "Schimmern", was auch immer das sein soll.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. April 2015)

jop, ich muss mein Kopf auch soweit renken das ich eher Sorge tragen muss um meine Gesundheit, als um ein "Schimmern" am Monitor


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Redest du jetzt direkt vom Asus oder TN allgemein?
> Weil selbst wenn ich meine Kopf 20-30cm in alle Richtungen bewege sehe ich kein "Schimmern", was auch immer das sein soll.



Willst du hier allen Ernstes erzählen, dass du die eingeschränkteren Blickwinkel des Swift TN Panels nicht siehst, wenn du dich 20-30cm in alle Richtungen bewegst?

Ich habe mich echt ins Zeug gelegt und wie ich finde valide Punkte vorgebracht um aufzuzeigen, warum der Acer dem Swift überlegen ist. Aber hier wird es mir nun zu albern. Klinke mich an dieser Stelle aus.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. April 2015)

ok dann hab ich noch ne letzte Frage an dich: turnst du vor deinem Monitor rum?


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> ok dann hab ich noch ne letzte Frage an dich: turnst du vor deinem Monitor rum?



Zum Glück habe ich deutlicher unter Beweis gestellt, dass man mich ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

So mal ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann auch gerne ein anderes Motiv nehmen.
1. Gerade
2. 30cm schräg oben
3. Farbänderung, da liegt das Handy auf der Schreibtischkante, also etwas unrealistisch
4. 50cm rechts, der helle Punkt ist ein spiegelndes Fenster mit Licht einfall
5. 50cm links


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. April 2015)

ich hab ehrlich gesagt das Gefühl das du den Acer anbetest und jeder der nicht die selbe "Monitorreligion" hat, versuchst du zu bekehren.

@jom79. Punkt 3 ist nicht unrealistisch. Wenn man besoffen ist zum beispiel...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. April 2015)

Und was ist jetzt mit dem Startposter passiert? Ich sehe hier nur Leute die ihr eigenes Produkt rechtfertigen und Texte ohne den inhaltlichen Kontext zitieren um den anderen eines auszuwischen mit seinem Fachwissen und subjektiver Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt mit dem Startposter passiert? Ich sehe hier nur Leute die ihr eigenes Produkt rechtfertigen und Texte ohne den inhaltlichen Kontext zitieren um den anderen eines auszuwischen mit seinem Fachwissen und subjektiver Wahrnehmung.



Joa, ist bissel enttäuschend gelaufen. Ich habs versucht. Er hat glaube den Acer genommen. Steht irgendwo auf Seite 2 oder 3.



EDIT: Hier ist sein Post von Seite 2.



cazadore schrieb:


> Habe jetzt beide Monitore 3 Tage getestet und ich muss sagen das der Acer einfach der bessere ist vom Bild her,  in der Verarbeitung  sieht es leider anders aus was sehr schade ist,  juckt mich aber nicht solange ich das bessere Bild und die Perfomance habe.
> Da ich Nvidia 3D Vision nicht nutze, werde ich den Acer behalten,  glaube ich werde mit ihm sehr lange zufrieden sein da es noch eine weile dauern wird bis 4k mit diesen specs erscheinen wird.
> 
> Btw ich habe keine Pixel Fehler gehabt in beiden Monitoren und auch kein Backlight Bleeding, war echt positiv überrascht da hatte ich wohl Glück.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Was hast du versucht?
Jeden davon zu überzeugen das du recht hast?
Zeig mir doch bitte mal das "Schimmern" das sich beim Asus ergibt, wenn man den Kopf bewegt.
Genauso hätte ich gerne einen Messbericht zu den Farbwerten etc zum Acer und Asus von dir.


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hast du versucht?
> Jeden davon zu überzeugen das du recht hast?
> Zeig mir doch bitte mal das "Schimmern" das sich beim Asus ergibt, wenn man den Kopf bewegt.
> Genauso hätte ich gerne einen Messbericht zu den Farbwerten etc zum Acer und Asus von dir.



Ich frage mich ob du meine Beiträge überhaupt gelesen hast.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Du hast nirgends geschrieben was du mit dem Schimmern meinst.
Du hattest beide Monitore im direkten Vergleich nebeneinander stehen und sagst das der Acer der besseren Farben hat.
Deswegen hätte ich halt gerne das Messprotokoll mit dem du zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen bist.


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast nirgends geschrieben was du mit dem Schimmern meinst.
> Du hattest beide Monitore im direkten Vergleich nebeneinander stehen und sagst das der Acer der besseren Farben hat.
> Deswegen hätte ich halt gerne das Messprotokoll mit dem du zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen bist.



Kleinkariert ist das. Wenn du nicht weißt wie sich ein TN (ja, auch der Swift) Panel unter Veränderung des Blickwinkels verhält, dann informier dich erstmal. Guck mal wie nett ich bin. 

Aus dem Test von TFT Central über den Swift:



Spoiler



Viewing angles of the PG278Q were as you might expect from a TN Film panel. Unfortunately this panel technology is inherently poor in this field, and so viewing angles are more restrictive than other competing technologies like IPS, PLS and VA. Although the manufacturer will quote a viewing angle of 170 / 160 (a classic indication that a TN Film panel is being used by the way if in doubt), in practice there are some obvious contrast and colour tone shifts horizontally, and especially vertically. 

As you move your head from side to side in a horizontal plane, there is a contrast shift and the image becomes darker and introduces a slight green hue. As you move to a wider angle the image can become more washed out as well. Vertically the fields of view are more restrictive still. From above the image becomes pale and washed out, while from below there is a characteristic TN Film darkening of the image. Unfortunately vertically the viewing angles will introduce noticeable shifts in the contrast and colour tone of the image which mean that for any colour critical work it is not really very well suited. TN Film panels have long suffered from these restrictive viewing angles due to the nature of their pixel structure. They are still fine for a single user for general use and certainly the TN Film panels offer their advantages when it comes to pixel response times and refresh rate for gaming. If however, you were hoping to do any colour critical or photography work you may find these shifts in the appearance of the image difficult. An IPS panel would probably be a wiser choice if you were looking for a screen with much wider viewing angles but having said that you are probably mainly interested in gaming if you are considering this screen. Remember, the ROG Swift PG278Q is specifically designed for gaming, and so you will have to live with some of the sacrifices of TN Film to get the kind of gaming performance that only this technology can offer.



Bzgl der Farben habe ich ja bereits etwas gesagt. Ich habe kein Messprotokoll. Ich habe das im direkten Vergleich für mich entschieden. Wenn dir die Farben des Swift besser gefallen, bitte sehr. Für mich schwer vorstellbar aber wenn du es so empfindest leb ich damit.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Ich habe sogar Fotos mit veränderten Blickwinkel extra für dich gemacht.
Ich brauch mich nicht über TN informieren, dafür habe ich einfach schon genug Erfahrung mit Monitoren und deren Panelarten.
Deshalb weiss auch um deren Eigenschaften, aber so wie du es schreibst, hat man bei TN schon Abweichungen wenn man den Kopf nur minimal bewegt.
Das stimmt so einfach nicht und deswegen auch die Fotos für dich.

Bezüglich der Farben hast du das gesagt:


Lixi schrieb:


> Mich interessieren genaue Farben. Kommt vor dass man auch andere Sachen macht außer Zocken.


Und das kannst du mit dem blossen Auge nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar Fotos mit veränderten Blickwinkel extra für dich gemacht.
> Ich brauch mich nicht über TN informieren, dafür habe ich einfach schon genug Erfahrung mit Monitoren und deren Panelarten.
> Deshalb weiss auch um deren Eigenschaften, aber so wie du es schreibst, hat man bei TN schon Abweichungen wenn man den Kopf nur minimal bewegt.
> Das stimmt so einfach nicht und deswegen auch die Fotos für dich.
> ...



Ignoriere ruhig meinen Auszug aus dem Test. Da steht alles drin was zu TN Blickwinkeln gesagt werden muss.

Bzgl der Farben habe ich aber bereits mehrmals danach eingeräumt, dass es für mich in Ordnung ist wenn du den Swift diesbzgl. vorn siehst. Ich füge aber trotzdem nochmals hinzu, dass es schwer zu glauben ist und ich denke du würdest anders urteilen, wenn du den Acer selbst einmal ausprobieren würdest.

Und ich muss auch nicht zum 100sten mal betonen, dass ich den Swift selbst für einen guten Monitor halte. Ich weiß er hat für TN gute Farben, ich weiß, dass er nicht unbrauchbar ist wegen der Blickwinkel oder der Schärfe. Es geht einzig und allein um den Vergleich zum Acer (siehe Thread Titel). Und da steht der Acer schlicht und ergreifend über dem Swift in den genannten Punkten. Sprech ich eigentlich chinesisch?


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Ich ignoriere es nicht, nur im alltäglichen Gebrauch ist das nicht von Belang.
Das scheinst du ja zu ignorieren, genauso wie den IPS glow beim Acer.


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere es nicht, nur im alltäglichen Gebrauch ist das nicht von Belang.
> Das scheinst du ja zu ignorieren, genauso wie den IPS glow beim Acer.



Vollkommen egal ob es von Belang ist. Der Acer macht es besser. Darum geht es doch in dieser Diskussion.

Ich ignoriere den glow nicht. Du liest scheinbar meine Beiträge tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Ich rede nicht vom BLB.
Und wenn du noch öfters behauptest das ich deine Beiträge nicht lese, dann sollte ich sie wohl nicht mehr lesen.

Also es ist egal ob man es ihm alltäglichen Gebrauch merkt, hauptsache der Acer macht es besser?


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

Ob Acer oder Asus ist das Thema des Threads. Darum geht's, ja. Im Fall Blickwinkel also Acer. Ach, das sagte ich ja schon 100 mal.

Ich kann mich leider nur noch wiederholen wie du merkst. War sonst noch was?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. April 2015)

Sigh. Leute vergesst eure Diskussion so kommen wir nirgendswo hin. Lasst das Thema ruhen. Der TE hat seinen Monitor gekauft und damit ist die Sache vorzeitig abgeschlossen. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

Jepp.


----------



## Kurry (9. April 2015)

Ich hab mir diesen Schund doch tatsächlich durchgelesen...

Kaum jemanden gesehen, der so verbissen versucht seinen Monitor zu verteidigen ohne richtig zu lesen was Tests schwarz auf weiß sagen.

Lixi, du kannst da noch so objektiv korrekt argumentieren, aber JoM79 scheint sich hier für den Monitorguru zu halten...

Ich habe von einigen Leuten gehört, dass sie den Acer -deutlich!- besser finden als den Asus. Wird also was dran sein. Mir würde TN auch nichtmehr ins Haus kommen.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (9. April 2015)

Ich war heute beim Händler, leider hatte der keinen der beiden Monitore aufgebaut um ihn in Aktion zu betrachten. 
Entschieden hab ich mich noch nicht, ich warte noch bis Ende April vieleicht gibts in der Zwischenzeit ja den ASUS MG279Q oder ich kann mir noch eines der Geräte in Natura anschauen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Achja, nur weil ich den Monitor habe heisst das es gibt keinen besseren, ist klar.
Ich habe die Tests richtig gelesen, nur scheint es hier egal zu sein dass da Vorteile sind, die in der Praxis keine Auswirkung haben.
Und weil es ja so toll ist, machen wir es mal objektiv und bezogen auf den Auslieferungszustand in den Tests von tftcentral.
Acer - Asus
Kontrast: 1032:1 - 1001:1
Farbwerte und Gamma: Acer - Asus 
Blickwinkel: Acer - Asus 
Seitliche Betrachtung, schwarzer Schirm: Acer - Asus 
BLB: Acer - Asus
Reaktionszeit
Motion Blur Test von tftcentral
Inputlag: 0,25ms - 2,55ms

Insgesamt sind beide ziemlich gleich auf und geben sich nicht viel.
Komischerweise wird hier argumentiert, das der Acer so viel besser ist.


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

Hast recht. Ich geb meinen Acer wieder zurück. 

Leute, kauft euch alle den Swift. Der Acer ist nur ein bisschen besser und nicht viel besser.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Also wenn alles rein objektiv schreibe, ist es auch wieder nicht ok.
Rein subjektiv finde ich den Asus besser, rein objektiv nehmen die sich nichts.
Selbst wenn ich mir jetzt den Acer kaufen würde und trotzdem den Asus besser fände, würde das ja eh nur angezweifelt werden.
Warum ist es so schwer zu begreifen, das jemand den Asus vorzieht?
Ihr tut alle so, als wenn jeder nen Unterschied zwischen IPS und TN sehen kann, dem ist aber nicht so.
Manchen Leuten ist es auch egal, weil der Unterschied einfach nicht so gross ist wie er immer dargestellt wird.


----------



## Kurry (9. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Komischerweise wird hier argumentiert, das der Acer so viel besser ist.



Es ist nunmal so, dass jeder Wechsler seinen Asus sofort verkauft hat, weil der Acer in ihren Augen einfach besser ist.

TFT krönt ihn auch nicht umsonst als "New King of Gaming Momitor"...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum ist es so schwer zu begreifen, das jemand den Asus vorzieht?



Wie kannst du einen Monitor einem anderen bevorzugen, wenn du den anderen nichtmal besitzt?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Manchen Leuten ist es auch egal, weil der Unterschied einfach nicht so gross ist wie er immer dargestellt wird.



Es geht doch gar nicht um manche Leute? Leute die den direkten Vergleich hatten zählen. Nicht Leute die anhand sich irgendwelcher Datenblätter eine Meinung bilden.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ihr tut alle so, als wenn jeder nen Unterschied zwischen IPS und TN sehen kann, dem ist aber nicht so.



Wenn ich auf meinem alten TN zocke frag ich mich wie ich das jemals konnte [emoji23]


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Weil ich ihn garnicht besitzen will.
Ich habe schon genug IPS Monitore gehabt und bei jedem hat mich das BLB genervt.
Dazu kommt der bessere Support von Asus, der kein extra Geld kostet.
Desweiteren ist die Qualität bei Acer nicht so besonders gut.


----------



## Benie (9. April 2015)

Hey ihr 2 @ JoM79 und Lixi

Mal mein Vorschlag zur Güte. Macht euch beide am Wochenende in den Biergarten und geht einen trinken es wird über 20°C
Wenn ihr nicht so weit auseinander wohnt macht zu zweit noch mehr Fun und nach dem 5. oder 6. Bier ist euch der sch... Monitor sowas von Egal 

Ps. Ich habe den geilsten Monitor


----------



## Lixi (9. April 2015)

Benie schrieb:


> Hey ihr 2 @ JoM79 und Lixi
> 
> Mal mein Vorschlag zur Güte. Macht euch beide am Wochenende in den Biergarten und geht einen trinken es wird über 20°C
> Wenn ihr nicht so weit auseinander wohnt macht zu zweit noch mehr Fun und nach dem 5. oder 6. Bier ist euch der sch... Monitor sowas von Egal
> ...



Geile Idee. Muss leider am WE malochen.


----------



## Kurry (9. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon genug IPS Monitore gehabt und bei jedem hat mich das BLB genervt.
> Dazu kommt der bessere Support von Asus, der kein extra Geld kostet.
> Desweiteren ist die Qualität bei Acer nicht so besonders gut.



Das ist so alles korrekt 

In dem Fall ist der Acer dann nichts für dich. Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass die Qualität vom Acer nicht schlecht ist. Das glossy wirkt leider nicht so hochwertig wie ein matter Rahmen. Swifts haben auch mehr als genug Ausfälle. Bin auch noch über die Meinung von Prad gespannt.

Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen nunmal auch die Regel! Ich kann ja nur selber das wiedergeben, was Direktwechsler selber sagen.

Bei nem lecker Weizen wäre ich auch dabei. Kann ja dann jeder seinen Monitor mitbringen [emoji23]


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Ok, bin dabei.
Aber wehe das Bier ist nicht kalt


----------



## Silvana_ (28. April 2015)

Ohje was eine Diskussion  Ich bin eben auf den Acer gestoßen und überlege mir einen der beiden zu kaufen, wenn der Acer doch nur 3D Vision hätte, wäre er perfekt.

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, soll ich auf 3D Vision verzichten (Acer nehmen) oder auf bessere Bildqualität verzichten (Asus nehmen)? Ich wollte jetzt nicht einen extra Thread erstellen. Ich kann mal eben nicht in einen Saturn oder sonst  einen Elektroladen gehen da die zu weit weg sind.

Wenn nur Displayport vorhanden ist, kann ich auch ganz normal Blu Rays gucken (wegen HDCP)?

Sehr interessant:

ASUS RoG Swift PG278Q - G-Sync, 144hz, 1440p Monitor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdqTIfNv2DE
Acer Predator XB270HU 144Hz IPS G-Sync Monitor - The best I have ever seen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LTHr96NueA


----------



## Lixi (29. April 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Ohje was eine Diskussion...



Also HDCP ist kein Problem via Displayport.

Ob du 3D Vision haben willst oder nicht kannst du letztlich nur selbst entscheiden. Nutzt du es denn bisher? Falls nicht ist es evtl zu vernachlässigen. Und solltest du tatsächlich alles gelesen haben kennst du meine Empfehlung ohnehin.

Ich sage aber nun ausdrücklich, dass es bloß MEINE Empfehlung ist. 

Vlt noch einen Einwurf:

Ich schlage mich momentan mit Acer rum bzgl Pixelfehler. Mein erster Predator hat Pixelfehler genauso wie das Austauschgerät was sie mir geschickt haben. Wenn man sich im Netz so umhört scheine ich auch nicht alleine mit dem Problem zu sein. Davor will ich wenigstens gewarnt haben.

ROG Swifts hatte ich auch zwei. Der erste wurde getauscht wegen einem verbogenen Displayrand. Pixelfehler hatte von denen aber keiner. Aber auch über den Swift liest man im Netz jetzt nicht nur Gutes bzgl Mängel.


----------



## Silvana_ (29. April 2015)

Ja diese 2 Monitore haben wohl viel Serienstreuung. Und in den Links die ich gepostet habe, wird der Acer ja auch als wohl bester Spielemonitor bewertet, weil er bessere Farben wegen ISP Panel hat. Ich wollte immer 3D Vision haben, aber so viele Spiele die mit 3D Vision laufen habe ich gar nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2015)

Und so toll ist 3D Vision auch nicht.
Du musst du mit ein paar Einschränkungen leben.


----------



## Silvana_ (29. April 2015)

Welchen? Weil innerlich, glaube ich dass Farbqualität Mehrwert für mich hat als 3D...


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2015)

Der Raum sollte so dunkel wie möglich sein. 
Du hast ein Flimmern der Brille, war jedenfalls bei mir so und auch bei anderen aktiven Brillen habe ich das bzw meine Frau auch. 
Die fps halbieren sich und du hast nur 60Hz pro Auge. 
Bei weitem nicht alle Spiele unterstützen 3D und dann ist es teilweise nicht gut implementiert, zB nur das UI hervorgehoben. 

Beim Thema Farbqualität wird hier wieder eine Diskussion ausbrechen.


----------



## Silvana_ (29. April 2015)

Du hast aber schon die aktive Brille von Nvidia benutzt? Weil andere sagen, es wäre einfach nur genial. Kann nämlich auch am Monitor liegen, wie ist denn das Ghosting beim Asus?


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2015)

Ja habe ich, eine andere gaht ja auch nicht.
Habe das damals am BenQ XL2420T 144Hz oder BenQ XL2720Z getestet.
Ist alles etwas subjektiv das Ganze.
Mein Arbeitskollege zB, steht total auf 3D und meint das Filme dadurch sogar besser werden.
Für mich ist es ein nettes Feature, aber auf Dauer viel zu anstrengend für die Augen.


----------



## Silvana_ (29. April 2015)

Mh okay, ich stehe persönlich auch auf 3D, Ich würde es auch auf eher für Filme nutzen und für Spiele als nette Beilage. Man liest aber oft, dass der Asus von den Farben her sich zwischen guten IPS und TN Panels stellt, sprich bestes TN Panel haben soll. Was erfreulich ist, sollte also schönere Farben als mein jetziger Monitor haben. Was mich so stutzig macht ist die breite Serienstreuung bei den 2 Modellen, ganz besonders beim Asus. Sind die Hardwareprobleme mittlerweile von Asus behoben?


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2015)

Ich kann nur für meinen sprechen, aber ich habe da keine Probleme.
3D kann ich aber leider nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Dunkeltier (4. Juli 2015)

Ich habe endlich mal meinen Acer Predator XB270HUbprz erhalten. Produktionsdatum ist der März 2015, es ist noch die alte Revision mit nur 85/100Hz ULMB statt 85/100/120Hz ULMB. Ich habe zwar keine Pixelfehler, dafür aber *Staub* zwischen dem Panel und der Scheibe. Noch dazu ist die Ausleuchtung sehr bescheiden, hier mit 50% Helligkeit und 50% Kontrast:
Bild: img_20150704_1120142nsvq.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20150704_112222fzsv5.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20150704_112308essi6.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20150704_112443mksgl.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20150704_113344y4snf.jpg - abload.de
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20150704_1133562zs8u.jpg



Und hier mit 25% Helligkeit und 50% Kontrast:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20150704_223148ljlbh.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20150704_223215e5b4z.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20150704_223255zry65.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20150704_223356gyabv.jpg




Links das ist ein alter 27" Acer HN274Hbmiiid mit 120Hz TN-Panel und 3d Vision 2, rechts der neue 27" Acer Predator XB270HUbprz mit 144Hz IPS-Panel.


----------



## Kajabink (5. Juli 2015)

Was habt ihr da immer für Bilder?  Zappendusterer Raum und 10 sec Belichtungszeit? Da würde sogar meine Katz BLB zeigen 

So sieht es bei mir aus:
"Normaler" Raum und EXTRA auf 70% hochgezogen:
0 Pixelfehler und vielleicht 3% BLB unten rechts.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

Kajabink schrieb:


> So sieht es bei mir aus:
> "Normaler" Raum und EXTRA auf 70% hochgezogen:
> 0 Pixelfehler und vielleicht 3% BLB unten rechts.


Sei doch froh wenn es bei dir so ist.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Juli 2015)

Kajabink schrieb:


> Was habt ihr da immer für Bilder?  Zappendusterer Raum und 10 sec Belichtungszeit? Da würde sogar meine Katz BLB zeigen
> 
> So sieht es bei mir aus:
> "Normaler" Raum und EXTRA auf 70% hochgezogen:
> 0 Pixelfehler und vielleicht 3% BLB unten rechts.



Liegt vielleicht daran das man im dunkeln am besten das BLB sieht soll auch Leute geben die im dunkeln spielen und das stört ungemein wenn das schöne gelbe ein fast tot blendet.
Und komm jetzt net mit dann muss man de Helligkeit runterdrehen
Das hat damit nämlich nix zu tuhen.
Klar sind die Bilder schon überbelichtet eine Seite davor ne Handycam ist da auch net das richtige für sowas.
Aber wenn ichs im hellen mit dem bloßen Auge schon sehen kann dann kannste 100% davon ausgehen das es sehr ausgeprägtes BLB ist und dunkle Spiele sowie dunkler raum das unmöglich macht störenfrei zu zocken.


----------



## Dunkeltier (6. Juli 2015)

Außer sehr ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung, Staubeinschluss und der alten Firmware hab ich auch ein teilweise von Hitze oder durch einen Reparaturversuch verformtes Gehäuse erwischt:


So viel zum Thema Qualität. Meiner geht damit aufgrund der extrem schlampigen Verarbeitung zurück, obwohl ich keine Pixelfehler habe.


----------



## hot6boy (12. Juli 2015)

ja mit so makro aufnahmen erkennt man dinge die mit blosem auge kaum sichtbar sind  manchmal...

also ich würde den glaube behalten bevor der nächste mit pixelfehler kommt


----------



## OC.Conny (12. Juli 2015)

Also ich schau bei meinem immer vorne drauf wo die bunten Bildersind und nicht auf die Rückseite . . . wie kann man denn so zocken (Ironie off)


----------



## Dedde (13. Juli 2015)

hi leute, ich habe auch den asus rog ins auge gefasst, bei amazon hab ich jedoch gelesen das viele der monitore probleme machen. hat sich in dieser zeit seitens asus schon was geändert? der acer wird vermutlich wegfallen, da ich hin und wieder gerne 3d vision benutzen möchte. sonst gibts ja keine alternative zum rog swift?...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Juli 2015)

Nö hat sich nix geändert ist immer noch nen Glücksspiel.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Juli 2015)

Finde das echt krass, ich wünsch mir das Ding wirklich... aber 2000.- ausgeben für die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit. dass einer oder mehrere davon Stress machen... bei dem Preis ist mir das einfach zu gefährlich...

Dabei hat das Ding alles:
WQHD
144hz
Gsync
3d Vision
Sehr schmalen Rand....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Juli 2015)

Kannst ja dein glück mit dem versuchen^^
Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Asus ROG PG278Q 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor (WQHD, DisplayPort, 1ms Reaktionszeit, Nvidia G-Sync) schwarz
Für wie *neu* schon zu günstig leider hat der vk keine bewertung...


----------



## Dedde (13. Juli 2015)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Finde das echt krass, ich wünsch mir das Ding wirklich... aber 2000.- ausgeben für die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit. dass einer oder mehrere davon Stress machen... bei dem Preis ist mir das einfach zu gefährlich...
> 
> Dabei hat das Ding alles:
> WQHD
> ...


genau, er hat alles was man braucht. aber warum 2000 ausgeben??
habe bei ebay einen beobachtet, gebraucht.  der verkäufer hat aber nicht auf meine fragen geantwortet, da war es mir dann doch eine nummer zu heiß um zu bieten.


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Juli 2015)

naja ich denk in CHF... der kostet hier um die 680.- dann noch ein Tischständer und 3DVision2 Kit Volles Programm halt


----------



## Bullebernd (20. Juli 2015)

Glücklich! Nachdem ich nun zwei ROG Swift hatte einer nach 10min defekt und der andere Grafikfehler beim Spielen mit gSync und 144hz. 
Habe ich mir den Acer gegönnt und bin sehr zufrieden. Absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## Dunkeltier (23. Juli 2015)

Mein zweiter Acer ist jetzt auch hinüber... Tolle "Qualität" für Leute, die keine Ansprüche haben


###Kurzfassung###


Gerät #1 / Amazon / Produktionsdatum März 2015:
- Staubeinschluss
- alte Firmware (ohne 120Hz ULMB)
- wirklich üble, richtig fleckige Ausleuchtung
- Gehäuseschäden (verbogener Lüftungsschlitz und Kratzer an der Schraube)


Gerät #2 / Alternate / Produktionsdatum April 2015:
- Staubeinschluss
- Pixelfehler
- OSD-Menü ist öfters "kaputt"
- Teil-Ausfall der Display-Elektronik, rosa Bildschirm


----------



## Tommy_Lee (27. Juli 2015)

Ich benutze aktuelle einen BenQ siehe Signatur.

Was man hier so liest, wurde ich nie wieder einen Monitor kaufen ^^.


  Gruß Tommy_Lee


----------



## Shizuki (27. Juli 2015)

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Bildschirm zu suchen. Würde mich auch zwischen dem Acer oder dem Asus entscheiden zwecks GSync. 
Mal abgesehen vom Panel sind die Dinger ja so ziemlich gleich. 

Mein anderes Anliegen wären die ständigen Probleme. Gibt es mittlerweile neue Revisionen für einen der Bildschirme die die alten Fehler beseitigen? Ich habe leider keinen Ahnung welcher von beiden weniger fehlerbehaftet ist, noch eine Ahnung ob im Endeffekt einer der beiden Monitore der bessere ist. Mir gefallen beide!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Juli 2015)

Also ich pers. finde den Acer besser als den Asus.
Beim Acer soll wohl ab Mai die Versionen besser sein das schwere ist erstmal ein zu bekommen wenn man net grad in der schweiz wohnt^^


----------



## Shizuki (28. Juli 2015)

So habe mit jetzt mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber leider hat er nicht die Erleuchtung gebracht auf die ich gehofft hatte bzw. hat es nur schlimmer gemacht.  Bin nun noch unschlüssiger, welcher nun am End der bessere Schirm ist. Im Endeffekt nehmen sie sich wahrscheinlich wirklich nichts. Habe nun aber wirklich keine Lust den Monitor 3x den ganzen Tag zu testen um dann zu merken, dass ich ihn zurückschicken muss wegen einem Pixelfehler oder ähnlichem. Naja muss sowieso warten bis wieder Geld da ist.  Bis dahin hat sich ja vllt. nochmal was getan!

#Edit: Hat jemand News dazu? ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27" Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Juli 2015)

Vor September/Oktober wirste den net sehen wenn überhaupt Asus hats net so mit Termine erst sollte er ja August kommen aber jetzt wohl doch net.
Zumal auch gleiches Panel ergo gleiche macken.


----------



## Kurry (28. Juli 2015)

Wenn du mit dem glossy vom Acer leben kannst, gibt es keinen Grund auf den Asus zu warten.

Mein Acer ist Top und genieße ihn schon seit März [emoji5]️


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juli 2015)

Kurry schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem glossy vom Acer leben kannst, gibt es *keinen Grund auf den Asus zu warten*.
> 
> Mein Acer ist Top und genieße ihn schon seit März [emoji5]️



Doch, der schmalere Rahmen für Multi-Monitor User 
Das Panel ist nicht so tief eingelassen wie beim Acer oder MG279. (das ist das einzige was mich optisch immer wieder stört bei meinem MG im gegensatz zum PG ROG

Und im Gegensatz zum Acer hätte man noch einen zusätzlichen HDMI Anschluss und anscheinend auch 3D Vision.


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2015)

Nicht mehr lieferbar? Auf Amazon gibts noch ein paar. Dann sollte ich mich beeilen xD


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2015)

Ja den meinte ich auch


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juli 2015)

Denn kannst du nicht meinen, denn gab noch nicht auf dem Markt.

Du meinst wahrscheinlich den PG27*8*Q


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2015)

Achso das ist der Nachfolger,  sry. Was macht der anders?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Juli 2015)

Statt lausiges TN hats nen IPS Panel.^^


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juli 2015)

Eher ne Ergänzung im ASUS Portfolio.

Der 279 hat wie der Acer XB270HU und ASUS MG279Q das AUOptronics IPS Panel verbaut.
Und im Gegensatz zum PG278Q und XB270HU noch neben dem Displayport Eingang einen HDMI Eingang


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Statt lausiges TN hats nen IPS Panel.^^


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2015)

Aber mit ips ist dann kein 3d Vision möglich oder


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Das hat doch nicht mit IPS zu tun.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


>



Das wusst ich


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte schon.  Hm. Da muss ich mich mal informieren


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2015)

Wäre es klug auf diesen zu warten?  Wobei. Über 800 euro möchte ich auch nicht ausgeben. Schon was bekannt über den startpreis?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Juli 2015)

Egal was de nimmst stell dich auf lange tauschorgien ein:p


----------



## Shizuki (29. Juli 2015)

genau die würde ich gerne vermeiden. ^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Juli 2015)

Wirst wohl net drumrum komme^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Juli 2015)

Welche Version und von wo bestellt?
Naja das mit dem Pixelfehler ist ja net Acers schuld das mitn staub schon eher.
Na mal schauen wie mein 3ter  wird bis jetzt warens immer 6+ fehler...


----------



## Shizuki (29. Juli 2015)

6 Monitore schon? ich glaub ich bleib einfach bei meinem alten!


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir das nicht geben.
Ich hatte beim Asus VN279QLB schon nach dem dritten die Schnauze voll.
Der vierte ging dann auch postwendend zurück und ich hab mein Geld wieder gekriegt.
Hat auch insgesamt nur knapp 4 Monate gedauert


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Juli 2015)

Tja was willste machen gibt und kommen keine alternativen.
Ausser dem anchfolger vom RoG aber der wird auch net  besser sein.

Hätts ja auch schon aufgegeben aber die BQ ist einfach zu gut...


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Von Staubeinschlüssen habe ich bei Asus noch nicht gehört, bei Acer ist das öfters der Fall.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Juli 2015)

Wieso net Amazon und ne Mai version teste?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Von Staubeinschlüssen habe ich bei Asus noch nicht gehört, bei Acer ist das öfters der Fall.



Das ist wohl wahr also ich hatte auch 2mal den MG und die hatten keine Staubeinschlüsse.
2mal Acer jetzt beide Staubeinschlüsse.
Der 3te steht noch aus


Kann aber auch nur glück gewesen sein der Asus ist net so verbreitet wie der Acer ergo gibts auch net viele Meinungen zu.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Ist ja nicht nur der Acer XB270HU, von Staubeinschlüssen bei Acer liest man desöfteren.
Hat schon seine Gründe, warum ich Acer meide.


----------



## Shizuki (30. Juli 2015)

Also beim Asus habe ich überhaupt nichts von Staubeinschlüssen mitbekommen. Aber bei BLB oder Pixelfehler nehmen sich die beiden Monitore wohl gar nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Von BLB habe ich beim PG278Q noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. August 2015)

Ja Comtech ist auch super laden geht alles innerhalb von 2-3Tage vom Tisch da kann sich Alternate mal ne scheibe abschneiden die brauchen ja ewigkeiten....bestell nie wieder da...
Aber gut zu wissen das es immer noch so ist hoffe das ich auch mal bald ein zufriedenstellenden bekomme super alternativen gibts ja eh net und wirds vorläufig auch net geben und da alle macken haben die in betracht kommen isses ja schon fast egal welchen man denne nimmt..


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

OT an:
Das geht bei mir bei Alternate schnell.
Hinschicken, nächsten Tag ist es da und im Verlauf des Tages ist die Rückbuchung unterwegs.
OT aus.

@Topic:
Ich sag ja immer dass die Qualität von Acer nicht so gut ist, aber anscheinend ist sie sogar noch schlechter.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> OT an:
> Das geht bei mir bei Alternate schnell.
> Hinschicken, nächsten Tag ist es da und im Verlauf des Tages ist die Rückbuchung unterwegs.
> OT aus.
> ...





Bei Asus siehts aber nur minimal besser aus...
OT
Meine rücksendung gammelt schon fast ne Woche bei Alternate und es rappelt sich nix steht immer noch bearbeitung einfach nur fail.
Wenn ich mir die berwertungen durchlese alla es dauert 2 Wochen bis hin zu 6Woche na dann gute nacht
Kommt mich net mehr in de Tüte..


----------



## Dedde (4. August 2015)

so, seit heute habe ich meinen asus rog. finde es erst mal ungewöhnlich. durch die hohe auflösung ist alles so klein, wie ist das denn erst bei uhd??


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. August 2015)

Noch kleiner?

Da gewöhnst dich schnell drann WQHD passt mMn wie de Faust aufs Auge bei 27"^^


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Ich finde ja sobald man die Skalierung nutzen muss, hat man schlechte Augen oder die Auflösung passt nicht zur Grösse des Monitors.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. August 2015)

Musste noch nie die Skalierung nutzen ka was viele da immer für Pro. haben..gut ich sitzt auch net 2m weg vom Monitor^^


----------



## Dedde (4. August 2015)

brille sitzt schon auf der nase, ich habe lediglich gesagt das es erst mal ungewohnt ist, nicht das ich nix erkennen kann. ja aber es gibt 30" 4k. soviel größer als 27" ist das au nicht, das meinte ich
woher weiß ich eig welcher herstellungsmonat mein monitor ist?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. August 2015)

Oftklebts auch an der Verpackung.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> ja aber es gibt 30" 4k. soviel größer als 27" ist das au nicht, das meinte ich


30" gibts nur als Fernseher.
UHD als Monitor und grösser als 27" wären 28", 32" und 40" in 16:9 und 31" sowie 36,4" in 17:9.
Bezahlbar sind aber hauptsächlich 16:9 UHD Monitore.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2015)

Glückwunsch, aber 8 Versuche ist schon heftig.


----------



## volcom91c (6. August 2015)

Habe ich mich extra angemeldet, um meinen Senf dazu zugeben. 

Ich rate immernoch ab diesen Monitor zu kaufen. Auch die Juni Modelle haben noch durchgehend Mängel. Hatte zwei Exemplare mit extremen Backlightbleeding. Dies liegt wohl daran, dass die Acer Build Quality extrem schlecht und billig ist. Backlightbleeding hat nur bedingt was mit dem Panel an sich zu tun, sondern wie es eingebaut ist. 

Ein Bekannter hat zudem einen kleinen Hardwarestore und hat eine Rückgabequote von bis zu 80%, die sich nur langsam mit dem Juni Modell verbessert. 

Jeder der noch nicht zugeschlagen hat: Geduldet euch noch einen Monat, Hab mich gestern mit einem ASUS rep unterhalten - September wird wohl der release des ROG SWIFT PG279Q.

Wir sind uns alle einig, dass auch dieser mit Kinderkrankheiten geplagt sein wird - jedoch niemals so schlimm wie der Acer. Dafür spricht alleine schon die deutlich bessere Build Quality.

Also lasst euch nichts gefallen - bei jedem Mangel zurück an den Händler (sei Dank Widerrufsrecht - die Amis haben es da nicht so leicht), Nur so wird Acer lernen... oder auch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2015)

Naja wirklich viel besser ist die Qualität von Asus auch nicht.
Aber warten wir mal ab, wie der PG279Q so wird.


----------



## volcom91c (6. August 2015)

Auch wenn die Asus Qualität schlecht wäre, wäre sie besser als vom Acer.

Wirklich unter aller Sau bei so einem Preis. 

Wir wissen alle, dass der erste Swift ziemliche Probleme am Anfang hatte, aber so? Nein wirklich nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2015)

Wenn der Monitor sonst Top ist, wäre mir der Klavielack egal.
Kann man zur Not Rosa lackieren


----------



## volcom91c (6. August 2015)

Ja klar ist der Monitor gut, wenn man Glück hat ein gutes Exemplar zu bekommen. 

Da schätze ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei ASUS deutlich höher ein (besseres QA). Ich bin gerade bei meinem 7. und werde jetzt aufgeben. Wie gesagt der ASUS wird seine eigenen Probleme haben, aber Haare, Staub, Schmierer und Dreck unter dem Panel? Das bezweifel ich... 

Habe erst gestern in einem englischsprachigen Forum gelesen, dass es nicht das selbe Panel sein wird - zumindest hat nach Aussage des Posters das ein ASUS Nordic REP gemeint. Deshalb die Verzögerungen beim Release.  Release nach dieser Aussage Ende September - Anfang Oktober. 

Und klar fließt hier meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit ein: Ich hatte schon einige Monitore von Dell, BenQ, EIZO, ASUS bis zu LG. Bis jetzt hatte keiner Verunreinigungen(Staub, Dreck). Hatte bis jetzt einen einzigen Pixelfehler in 10 Jahren. Und diese Monitore waren teilweise DEUTLICH billiger. Gerade habe ich übrigens 3 Swifts auf dem Schreibtisch. Diese habe ich ca. 1 Monat nach dem Release erworben. Nur einer hatte Probleme. Das heißt 3/4 waren absolut perfekt. 

Tatsache ist einfach, dass Acer extrem geschlampt hat bei diesem Monitor, die Build-Qualität schlechter als viele Monitore ist, die weit unter 500€ kosten. 

Wirklich das einzige was für den Monitor spricht sind IPS, G-Sync, 144hz und die Auflösung. Der Rest ist Schrott. von den Produktionsbedinungen bis zur Qualitätssicherung stimmt da anscheinend nichts. 
Bin mir sicher, dass dieser Monitor mit dem Release des ASUS sterben bzw. der Preis auf 500€ fallen wird.


----------



## volcom91c (6. August 2015)

Asus ROG PG279Q utmanar Acer Predator först i mitten av oktober

"To the vBulletin now state Asus Nordic to gaming screen ROG PG279Q show up much later than expected. Screen expected to arrive at Swedish retailer during week 43, that is, forward mid-October. That the launch is delayed due allegedly to the Asus await a new generation of rapid IPS panel with ultra-thin screen edges."

Das ist die Quelle aus dem Englischsprachigen Forum, musst übersetzen lassen. Kann bestätigen, dass es drinnen steht. Klar steht "allegedly" drin, würde mich aber nicht wundern.

Klar, ich rede hier auch nicht von der Pixelklasse 0, sondern von einer ordentlichen Build Quality und QA, um den Preis von über 700€ zu gerechtfertigen.

Einzelne Pixelfehler sind tolerierbar. Dreck und BLB ist das Problem beim Acer. Beides hat nicht nur direkt was mit dem Panel zu tun, sondern mit der Qualität des eigentlichen Builds des Monitors (Wie sitzt das Panel im Rahmen etc.) - und dieser ist abscheulich.


EDIT: Genau ich hab 4 bestellt und 1 ausgetauscht. War keine Bruchrechnung, sondern 3 von 4  und sicherlich wird der Asus teuerer sein. Bin ich aber gerne bereit zu zahlen.


----------



## volcom91c (6. August 2015)

Kann sein, dass es kein anderes ist. Eine neue Iteration des Panels, was man auch als "anders" auslegen könnte . 

Bin trotzdem davon überzeugt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer ist, bei Asus ein gutes Exemplar zu erwischen. 

Das Hauptproblem, dass ich habe ist Backlightbleeding (ja ich kenne den Unterschied zu IPS Glow). Ich bin der Meinung (wie gesagt bin mir nicht sicher), das BLB neben der Panelqualität auch was mit der Build Quality zu tun hat. 

Ich werde wie viele andere auf den ASUS warten. Dort hat man denke ich mehr "Bang from your buck" als beim Acer.

Und was mich wirklich wundert ist, dass ich 1 Modell aus dem März und 1 aus April hatte, die beide deutlich besser als das aus dem Juni waren... sehr seltsam.


----------



## volcom91c (6. August 2015)

Werden wir sehen.

Das einzige was verwunderlich ist, dass alle Modelle unten in der rechten Ecke BLB hatten. Das Modell auf meinen Tisch seltsamerweise nur links unten...


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2015)

BLB ist bei IPS mittlerweile weit verbreitet, das ist Herstellerunabhängig.
So toll ist Asus als Fertiger auch nicht, qualitativ ist da definitiv Luft nach oben.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. August 2015)

Wieso hält sich der Preis für den Acer eig. so hartnäckig?
Der Asus MG ist mitlerweile von 650 auf 610€ gefallen.
Beim Acer geht ja garnix ausser es stehen mal welche bei ZackZack.

Ich würde mir von den neuen RoG auch net soviel hoffnung machen bis aufs gehäuse wirds gleich Prob. mit BLB/pixelfehler geben.
Das einzigste wär der von Eizo weil ich mal net denke das Eizo sich mit dem Panel von AUO so wie es zu 80% ausgeliefert wird zufrieden geben wird.


----------



## volcom91c (12. August 2015)

Ganz interessant:

Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more verkauft vorerst den Acer nichtmehr, wegen den unglaublich vielen Retouren und Beschwerden : 

Amazon.com: Acer XB270HU bprz 27-inch WQHD NVIDIA G-SYNC (2560 x 1440) Widescreen Monitor: Computers & Accessories
(12.08.2015 / 12:40)

"Item Under Review
While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)

We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible."


----------



## volcom91c (12. August 2015)

Du versuchst dir wirklich deinen Monitor gut zu reden oder? Ich versuch nur andere zu warnen, lieber die Finger von dem Monitor zu lassen, weil er einfach Schrott ist und man nur Probleme damit haben wird.

Selbst du hast 8 Versuche gebraucht. 8 verdammte Versuche. Jeder normale Konsument würde sich hier schon an den Kopf langen und nach dem zweiten Aufgeben. 
Aber ich verurteile dich nicht, hatte selbst 6 dastehen. 

Sowieso sehr seltsam, scheint als würdest nur drauf warten bis hier jemand was postet, dass du deinen Senf dazugeben kannst. Lass es einfach. Es geht hier darum andere Leute darauf aufmerksam zu machen und darzustellen, was für Probleme andere mit diesem Monitor haben. (Naja du hattest selbst 7 RMAs bist du einen hattest, das sollte schon für sich sprechen). 

Und es handelt sich hier um keine Interpretation, sondern um Indizien die für die miserable Qualität sprechen. 

Es ist einfach Tatsache, dass der Monitor absoluter Schrott ist. Hier wurde von der Entwicklung, bis zur Produktion und QA geschlampt. Jeder sollte die Finger von dem Monitor lassen, bis Konkurrenten nachziehen, Die Qualität wird mit HÖCHSTER Wahrscheinlichkeit besser sein. 

Bitte höre auf den Monitor zu verteidigen. Du bringst Subjektivität ins spiel. Nicht ich, weil du immer alles so drehst wie es dir passt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. August 2015)

Und jetzt kommt der nächste?

Das mit dem Pixelfehler liegt  auch an AUO das mit dem staub  an Acer.

Und wenns so wär das händler abspringen wegen zuviele Rückläufer na dann wär Alternate ja als erstes mit weg weil die seit Release verkaufen.
Anscheinend kanns ja dann so schlecht net laufen.
Und bis Amazon bei sowas abspringt müsste de Welt untergehen Amazon  sollte sowas mit abstand mehr verkraften können als Alternate.
Ich erinner da auch nochmal gern an den Eizo 120Hz VA Monitor die gingen auch reihenweise weg und manch einer musste 10Stück bestellen um nen ordentliche zu bekommen.


Schrott ist der Acer net die BQ ist perfekt und auch alles gestochen scharf und eins mit der besten Coating die ich gesehen hab da können sich manch einer ne scheibe abschneide Asus z.b *hust*.

Der Monitor wackelt net und gibt keine gräusche von sich.
Er fällt net auseinander beim anfassen wie es von manchen gern mal hingestellt wird.

Einzigste manko ist die LED mMn.

Gut und den Staub aber man kann ja immerschön tauschen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. August 2015)

Das sag ich auch immer ich kanns aber net lassen-.-
Dafür überzeugte mich die BQ zu sehr.
Ich klapper alles ab und fertig irgentwie wird wohl mal einer dabei sein wo es Panal mal sauber ist.

Das es sowelche gibt weis ich ja


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. August 2015)

Ja das blöde ist ich brauche die Testfarben garnet weil ich es so schon sehe weils immer schwarze sind oder welche die so komisch schimmern die weitaus weniger nerven weil man se garnet sieht ausser man klebt nen cm davor.
Achja ist alles blöd.
So isses beim mir auch immer neuer Monitor kommt erstmal gucke welcher MonatxD
Dann fix auspacken drann stecken anmachen lächeln im gesicht haben pixel oder staub sehen heulen und wieder einpacken-.-


Noch schlimmer isses das es nach ner zeit einen garnet mehr stört und dadrauf net mehr so achtet weil das Spielerlebniss und Bild zieht einen voll in ban lol wie so ne droge...
Hätte der eine net 750€ gekostet sondern nur 500 hätt ich ihn wohl behalten aber so... geht die reise weiter.

Ja da hab ich auch so meine bedenken wegen acc. ban deshalb wechsel ich immer de Händler^^
Zumindest mein Amazon acc. will ich net aufs spiel setzen da werd ich nur noch 1 versuch da starten.
Die restlichen sind mir relativ egal dann müssen se sich halt kümmern das anständige Acer eintrudeln dann gäbe es sowas auch net ich denke mal die Händler wissen das auch schon und so schnelle werden se da nix bannen.


----------



## Spreed (13. August 2015)

Ich bin von einem 27" billig Samsung auf den Acer umgestiegen - Was für ein WOW Effekt!
Leider hatte auch meiner Pixelfehler und etwas BLB. Ich könnte mit beidem Leben, jedoch war ein toter Pixel genau in der Mitte.

Hab mir jetzt einen 34" Dell zu Testzwecken bestellt. Nicht weil ich mit dem Acer sonst unzufrieden war, sondern weil ich schauen möchte ob 34" nicht mehr mein Ding sind, und ich dafür auf 144Hz und GSync verzichten kann.
Kann ich das nicht, wird als nächstes der hier getestet:
Acer Predator X34bmiphz, 34" (UM.CX1EE.006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Sollte der dann auch nicht passen (nur 75Hz), gehn mir allerdings die Alternativen aus, und ich würde mein Glück in der Acer Predator XB270HU Lotterie versuchen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. August 2015)

Der Acer soll wohl net so zockertauglich sein 34".
Aber mach mal und berichte hier denne

Ansonsten willkommen im club


----------



## Spreed (14. August 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Der Acer soll wohl net so zockertauglich sein 34".
> Aber mach mal und berichte hier denne
> 
> Ansonsten willkommen im club



Danke 

Hast du einen Artikel/Link zu deiner Aussage?

edit:
So, der Dell ist inzwischen angekommen. Feines Stück Technik ist das. Die 34" sind extrem wuchtig, hab die Größe total unterschätzt.

Bild ist, wie von Dell gewohnt, sehr gut. 

Ich werd ihn aber trotzdem wieder zurück schicken. 

- Lichthof links unten, der sich dann an der Unterkante bis nach rechts zieht
- Zu Groß, hätte gedacht, dass  1m Sitzabstand  ausreichen wird. Sehr grenzwertig
- Mehr Spiele als gedacht unterstützen 21:9 nicht nativ
- Mir fehlen die 144Hz und GSync tatsächlich mehr als ich dachte

Die Kritikpunkte sind klein und definitiv keine "NoGo´s", vor allem weil man sich mit ein bisschen rein lesen schon vorher darüber informieren kann.

Hab mir jetzt den ASUS PG278Q bestellt, möchte da mal mein Glück versuchen.
Sollte der bei mir die bekannten Probleme haben und der Acer Predator X34bmiphz, noch nicht erscheinen sein, werde ich wohl wieder zum Acer Predator XB270HU zurück gehen.


----------



## addicTix (20. August 2015)

Hab heute den Acer XB270HU bekommen, das Bild ist in meinen Augen sehr viel besser als das vom Swift. 
Allein schon durch das viel bessere Coating ist das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Auch die bessere Blinkwinkelstabilität ist bei 27" und meinem Sitzabstand von ca. 75cm schon fast Gold wert. 
Zudem ist weiß nun auch wesentlich weißer als das beim Swift der Fall war. 
BLB ist für mich nahe zu unsichtbar, zocke aber sowieso nicht in einem dunklen Raum, und wenns Nacht wird schalte ich Licht an. 

Leider hab ich 2 Staubkörner bzw Pixelfehler ( kanns nicht genau einschätzen ) 
Monitor ist von Juni 2015...
Weiß nicht ob ich's wagen soll, den Monitor noch 1x zu tauschen ... Die Staub dinger oder Pixelfehler stören schon etwas, vor allem wenn man weiß das sie da sind. 
Beim Swift wars so, der erste hatte einen Pixelfehler und hab ihn tauschen lassen und der nächste hatte keine mehr.... 
Aber ob ich beim Acer auch so viel Glück hab ?  ...
Hab eigentlich kein Bock mich tot zu tauschen, war beim Swift schon anstrengend genug ( 4x an der Zahl )

Ich mein, wenn ich noch mal tausche... Dann könnte ich einen bekommen der nix hat oder wenn er Fehler hat, dann iwo am Rand...
Ich könnte aber auch einen bekommen der noch mehr Fehler hat.


----------



## Berky (20. August 2015)

Das ist ja wie beim Glücksrad . Schade um den sonst guten Monitor, hätte ich auch gerne gekauft gehabt.

Kurze Frage am Rande: Bleibt zB eine gtx780/980 bei wqhd im Leerlauf im 2D Energiesparmodus oder ziehts mehr Strom?


----------



## spartanicus (20. August 2015)

@addicTix
Ich würde solange tauschen bis ich ein nahezu fehlerfreies Display vor mir stehen hätte:
1. Zahl ich dafür eine Stange Geld.  Quid pro quo
2. Wenn ich solche Fehler sehe, bekomme ich Zwangsneurosen und denke immer dran.
3. Die Hersteller sollen endlich mal aus ihren Fehlern lernen und wenn die Quali nicht reicht sollen sie lieber diese Produkte einstellen.

-> also so lange tauschen bis dir der Monitor zusagt

IMHO


----------



## addicTix (21. August 2015)

Werde jetzt auf jeden fall tauschen...

hab jetzt einen toten sub pixel ( rot geht nicht mehr bei einem pixel, hab ich bemerkt als ein pixel bei weißem Hintergrund türkis war - dann Farbtest angemacht und bei Grün und Blau ist der Pixel normal und bei Rot ist er schwarz ) 
http://i.imgur.com/he3af1W.jpg


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. August 2015)

Sag mal kannst du nen Farbstich auf dem Acer ekennen=?
Werd das gefühl net los das er nen Gelb/grünen Farbstich hat kannst du das bestätigen?
Das war bei allen Acers so mMn.

Z.b wenn du die taskleiste in Win auf blau stellst isses am besten zu sehen gerade wenn du nen 2t Monitor zum vergleich hast.


----------



## addicTix (21. August 2015)

Ich erkenn' da jetzt nich unbedingt nen Farbstich, das weiß ist deutlich weißer als das des Swifts finde ich.
Aber wenn ich jetzt das weiß von meinem Handy daneben vergleiche ( LG G2 ), dann hat der XB270HU doch ein leichten grünstich oder sowas.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. August 2015)

Jop genau so  grün/Gelbstich.
Find ich ehrlich gesagt bissel Banane...aber gut das du dass auch so siehst liegt wohl allg. am Acer bei mir hatten das alle.
Am Anfang garnet so aufgefallen weil das Bild einem so geflasht hatt...^^
Weis net auf einer art nervts schon auf de andere art überzeugt das Bild dennoch hmm..


----------



## addicTix (21. August 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Jop genau so  grün/Gelbstich.
> Find ich ehrlich gesagt bissel Banane...aber gut das du dass auch so siehst liegt wohl allg. am Acer bei mir hatten das alle.
> Am Anfang garnet so aufgefallen weil das Bild einem so geflasht hatt...^^
> Weis net auf einer art nervts schon auf de andere art überzeugt das Bild dennoch hmm..



Wenn dein Monitor sonst nix hat, dann würd ich ihn definitiv behalten.
Ich finde, der Farbstich fällt nur auf wenn man ein richtiges weiß nebenan hält. 
Wenn man jetzt einfach so weiß anschaut, dann sieht man das nciht so wirklich.
Hab dir ja mal die Color Temps geschickt, vielleicht taugen die dir was und du findest das weiß nochmal besser  

Und ansonsten is der Acer ja bombe find ich, am Bild kann man sich gar nicht satt sehen so schön klar und scharf wie das ist.  Und hätte auch nie gedacht, dass die IPS Blickwinkelstabilität bei Monitoren so viel Sinn macht  



Ich für meinen Teil bin mir aber unsicher ob ich einmal tauschen soll...
Hatte ja anfangs 2 Staubkörner und 1 toter subpixel der bei rot nicht funktioniert.
Jetzt hat sich herausgestellt, das eins der Staubkörner in Wahrheit nur ein Staubkorn war, was ich mit dem Fingernagel abrubbeln konnte 
Das andere Staubkorn ist jedoch definitiv eines unter dem Coating oder ggf. auch ein toter Pixel, also nix was ich jetzt reparieren könnte.  Zudem befindet der sich relativ nahe in der Mitte, sodass er doch öfters auffallen kann :s 
Und naja mit dem toten Subpixel... Ich weiß halt wo er ist... Und auf weißem Hintergrund ist er Türkis weil ja Rot nicht funktioniert... Und bei rotem Hintergrund isses halt ein schwarzer Punkt. 

Wie gesagt, handelt sich um das Juni Modell, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch das ich nach dem Tausch nochmal ein Juni Modell bekomme.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Woher wisst ihr eigentlich, dass das Weiss mit dem ihr vergleicht auch wirklich Weiss ist?
Wenn dann müsste man das mit nem Colorimeter messen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. August 2015)

Wo haste mir die geschickt die Color Temp.?^^
Ansonsten hat meiner nur  so glitzernen Pixel der rest geht i.O der ist auch ganz weit aussen und ist bei 65cm abstand null zu sehen erst bei 1cm^^

@JoM weil man das deutlich erkennt gerade im vergleich zu anderen IPS das  sieht so aus als ob ne art Bluelightfilter an ist da wird das Bild ja auch gelblich aber der Acer hat sowas ja net.
Leider verfälschen dadurch ja auch manch Farben.. Blau z.b.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Hmm würde zu den Ergebnissen bei Prad passen.
Bei tftcentral sieht das anders aus.
Aber der Weisspunkt ist bei beiden relativ kühl, was normalerweise dann ins bläuliche laufen sollte.
Ich muss den glaube ich echt nochmal bestellen.
Aber nur zum testen, ist mir das einfach zu teuer und zu unnötig.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. August 2015)

Welches ergebniss bei Prad?
Ist sowas mit nem Kalibriergerät zu richten?
Ja also der erste ging auch in Bläuliche aber der 2te und  der hier jetzt ins Gelbliche/grüne.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Die deltaE Ergebnisse.
Kaum Blau aber viel Rot und Grün.
Dazu nen Weisspunkt von 7200K.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. August 2015)

Ah die balken ja?
Wenn man sich aber die nach der Kalibrierung anschaut sollte doch der stich dann weg sein oder?
Damit kenn ich mich net so aus und bevor ich mir so teil hol würd ich da schon sicher sein das es sich dann auch lohnt.
Weil so gefällt mir der Monitor schon.
Blos halt der stich gut meine TN gurke hat nen Rot stich aber ist net so auffällig gerade bei weiß oder ich hab mich da einfach so drann gewöhnt^^
Trotzdem wärs schön wenn der weg wär.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. August 2015)

Das beantwortet aber net meine Frage ob der dann auch weg ist.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Solange du nicht Farbkritisch arbeitest, finde ich lohnt das nur bedingt.
Ich stell meine Monitore auch nur so ein, wie es mir gerade gefällt.
Hatte das mal beim Eizo FS2434 gemacht, aber sehenswert gelohnt hat sich das nicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. August 2015)

Also gibts jetzt keine Garantie das der Farbstich weg ist dann hmm.
Jetzt net falsch verstehen der Monitor bleib auf jedenfall dafür ist das Bild im allgemeinen zu gut und das Gamen ist erstklassig da drauf.
Und wie gesagt mit dem Rotstich vom meinem alten konnt ich auch ewig leben obwohl der mir nie wirklich aufgefallen ist bis ich jetzt mal so verglichen hab der ist dann auch unschön.
Mit meinen anderen IPS Monis hab ich nie so vergleich gemacht^^

Und für 2-3jahre tut der Monitor wohl seinen dienst bis dahin kommen bestimmt wohl schon die ersten Monitore mit offenen Sync.
In der Zeit schlüpft noch ne schöne 970 rein und dann gehts los^^


----------



## Spreed (24. August 2015)

So, mein Asus ROG PG278Q ist seit Freitag da. Ich möchte kurz meine persönlichen, NICHT Professionellen, Eindrücke davon wiedergeben, vor allem im Vergleich mit dem Acer Predator XB270HU.

Vom Aufbau und der Ausstattung sind die Monitore ansich Ident.
Einziger Unterschied, der mir aufgefallen ist, ist das der Asus ein Netzteil dabei hat, während der Acer direkt an die Dose ging.
Beide sind Höhenverstellbar, unterstützen Pivot und das Display lässt sich neigen.

Von den Spezifikationen unterscheiden sich die beiden nur durch den Display Typ.
Beim Asus kommt ein TN Display zum Einsatz, beim Acer war es ein IPS.

Kommen wir zum Hauptkriterium, dem Bild:

Der Acer hatte bei mir ein leichtes BLB, gewohnt links und rechts unten. Sehen konnte man das ganze aber nur wenn mans wirklich drauf angelegt hatte, sprich mit Testbildern. Beim zocken selbst, auch in dunklen Passagen, ist es mir persönlich nicht aufgefallen.
Ich bin damals von einem alten Samsung TN Panel auf den Acer umgestiegen und hatte dabei ein echt starkes WOW-Erlebnis.
Die Bildschärfe (und höhere Auflösung) sind ein Traum!

Leider hatte ich nach 2 Tagen ein paar Tote Pixel entdeckt, einer davon leider ziemlich genau mittig, so dass ich in jedem Spiel fast schon gezwungen war drauf zu starten (Crosshair, Spielfigur Mittig etc.)
Da auch sonst nicht viel gutes über die Qualitätskontrolle bei Acer zu lesen war, wollte ich noch einige andere Monitore testen.

Mein nächstes Modell war dann der Dell U3415W, auf den möchte ich hier aber nicht eingehen. Da ich mit den 34" ein bisschen überfordert war bei meinem Sitzabstand und die 21:9 in einigen Spielen nicht unterstütz wurden, hatte ich beschlossen wieder auf 27" zurück zu gehen.
Da ich auf G-Sync und 144Hz durch den Acer nicht mehr verzichten wollte, gabs nur eine Alternative: Asus ROG PG278Q

Also bestellt, ausgepackt und Display auf meine Sitzposition ausgerichtet.

Im Vergleich zum Acer, finde ich das Bild vom Asus nicht so eindrucksvoll. Das kann natürlich jetzt daran liegen dass ich mit dem Acer bzw. dem Dell jetzt ganz anderes gewohnt bin, kann natürlich auch daran liegen dass der Asus erstmal farblich kalibriert werden müsste. 
Schlecht ist das Bild natürlich nicht, es fehlt lediglich der WOW-Effekt.

Ich hab beim Asus keine Pixelfehler, kein Flimmern, kein BLB, kein... etc. Monitor ist fehlerfrei.
G-Sync und 144Hz funktionieren ebenso perfekt.

Evtl. bestell ich mir den Acer noch einmal um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben. Irgendwie fehlt mir beim Asus einfach die Brillanz.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. August 2015)

Sag ich ja so schnell nimmt nen Händler nen Artikel net raus
@Spreed nen TN wird auch nie an de Brillianz von nem IPS ran kommen geschweige dann vom Blickwinkel der sich bei 27"  TN schon bemrkbar macht wenn man genau davor sitzt.
Klar gibts jetzt wieder 1-2Leute die denken wenn se den Contrast/Sättigung hoch knallen genau das gleiche haben wie aufm IPS isses aber nun mal net weil dadurch alles verfäscht und unschön ausschaut.


----------



## Zipacna (26. August 2015)

Ist der ASUS Swift denn noch zu empfehlen?

Bin grad daran nen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen inkl. 980TI


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. August 2015)

Ich sag mal da der Swift 2 schon so gut wie vor de tür steht nein^^
Klar wird er nen 100er mehr kosten als der erste hast dafür aber nen IPS Panel ob dir das wert ist kannst nur du wissen ansonsten kannste auch zum RoG 1 greifen obwohl der wohl ziemlich mit vertikalen linien zu kämpfen haben soll ob das einem stör muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Spreed (27. August 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal da der Swift 2 schon so gut wie vor de tür steht nein^^
> Klar wird er nen 100er mehr kosten als der erste hast dafür aber nen IPS Panel ob dir das wert ist kannst nur du wissen ansonsten kannste auch zum RoG 1 greifen obwohl der wohl ziemlich mit vertikalen linien zu kämpfen haben soll ob das einem stör muss jeder selber wissen.



Dafür wird der "Swift 2" wahrscheinlich mit den Typischen IPS Problemen zu kämpfen haben.
Es spricht nichts gegen den Swift 1, wenn man mit einem TN Panel leben kann.


----------



## Kurry (28. August 2015)

Der Swift 2 ist nur ein Acer XB270Hu im Asus Gewand - anders gesagt: Identisch zum MG279Q nur mit Gsync


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2015)

Ähnlich, aber nicht gleich.
Er hat ein neues Gsync Modul.


----------



## TheLax (28. August 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung wie der Umstieg von einem herkömmlichen Tft mit 60 Hz zu so einem 144Hz G-Sync-Monster ausfällt? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Gaming-Monitor zu kaufen, aber ich kann trotz der angeregten Diskussion hier Thread nicht wirklich erkennen ob sich der Mehrpreis für mich lohnen würde. Ich spiel eigentlich hauptsächlich Ego-Shooter daher ist ein Gaming Monitor grundsätzlich keine schlechte Sache, aber sowohl der Acer als auch der Asus schlagen mit einem deftigen Preis zu buche....


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2015)

Das ist bei jedem unterschiedlich.
Der eine sieht (fast) keinen Unterschied und für den anderen sind es Welten.
Teilweise ist es auch so, dass dir der Unterschied garnicht so auffällt und du es erst wieder bemerkst wenn du auf nen lamgsamen 60Hz zurück gehst.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. August 2015)

Also ich finde es lohnt sich und man merkt auch nen guten unterschied zwischn 60hz und 144Hz +Sync.
Der flüssige Bildablauf ist einfach genial sogar beim Surfen macht das schon was aus.
Aber am meistenn fällt es einem denne auf wie JoM schon sagt wenn man wieder von 144Hz zurück auf 60Hz geht dann sinds echt welten mMn genauso wie mit IPS und TN oder WQHD und FullHD eig. mit allem^^

Wenn du so Risk eingehen kannst/willst mitn Acer oder Asus isses auf jedenfall wert wenn du nen vernünftigen bekommst.


----------



## TheLax (1. September 2015)

Es ist jetzt der Acer geworden. Ich hab relativ viel Gutes über den Bildschirm lesen dürfen und bin mal gespannt. Allerdings habe ich gewisse Bedenken hinsichtlich zu ausgeprägtem BLB und so....


----------



## TheLax (1. September 2015)

Im Zweifelsfall wird das Ding einfach zurück geschickt bzw. solang getauscht bis ich ein aktzeptables Exemplar erhalten habe. Ich stimme dir da durchaus zu, dass viele User-Reviews eher durchwachsen bis negativ waren. Aber ich verlasse mich ungern auf Aussagen die anteilsweise auf subjektiven Wahrnehmungen beruhen. Und vom technischen Standpunkt her, habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass ich mit dem Monitor etwas falsch mache.


----------



## enta (1. September 2015)

Zugegeben lief Acer in meinem Kopf immer unter Billigscheiss.
Ich kanns ehrlich gesagt garnich begründen, weis nur, dass ich immer der Meinung war, dass die nur im Billigsegment unterwegs sind.
Erst jetzt wo ich mich nach nem neuen Moni umgeschaut hab, wurde mir bewusst, dass Acer ja total geile Sachen macht 

Bin aber auch schon ewig großer Asus Fan, hatte jetzt schon 3 Monitore von Asus und war immer top zufrieden.


----------



## Berky (1. September 2015)

In Welchem Verhältnis muss man rechnen um beim Acer eins mit Pixelfehler zu erswischen?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. September 2015)

Nach all dem was ich so lesen durfte ist es ein Wunder wenn du einer bekommst der i.O ist


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. September 2015)

So sehe ich das wohl auch blos das 60Hz IPS nix zockertaugliches gibt...(jedenfalls für mich)
Der einzigste ist der 21:9 von Asus mit 4,4MS  der leider nur in 29" 21:9 verfügbar ist... was bei der höhe nen fail ist.
Und wenn man denne noch auf min. 27" will isses ganz zuende^^

Ergo bis Weinachten Acer tauschen LOL.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. September 2015)

Ich frag mich wie ihr die sooft zurückgeben könnt? Beruht ihr euch auf FAG oder gebt ihr die als defekt zurück und bestellt dann einfach beim selben Händler ein neuer?


----------



## spartanicus (2. September 2015)

ich habe zwar nie in so einem ausmaß Ware hin und hergeschickt, aber wenn dann als defekt deklariert. 
Ist ja leider so... 
Pixelfehler, blb, schlechtes Coating, Staub... sind alles Produktionsfehler und für mich Defekte.
BLB hab ich bei meinem letzten IPS sogar selber leicht behoben, denn Anpressdruck vom Gehäuse leicht verändert.
(und wenn man es als defekt zurückschickt wird einem sicher nicht so schnell das Konto gesperrt, aber 10x zu bestellen ist schon krass, da hätte ich schon längst das Vertrauen in den Monitor verloren)


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. September 2015)

Da der XB271HU im September kommen soll warte ich den ab und belasse das mit dem XB270HU nun 3chancen hatte Acer gehabt und alle verspielt..
Ich bestelle auch bei verschiedene Händler und schreibe auch immer fleißig mit rein was los ist.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Da der XB271HU im September kommen soll warte ich den ab und belasse das mit dem XB270HU nun 3chancen hatte Acer gehabt und alle verspielt..


Ich wunder mich warum ich von dem noch nichts gehört habe, aber der wurde ja heute erst vorgestellt.
Viel interessanter ist für mich aber der Z35, aber wieso kriegt es kein anderer Hersteller hin so viele Features wie Acer in einen Monitor zu packen?


----------



## Berky (2. September 2015)

Krass was Acer da abliefert. Ich leide mit euch. Wird ein toter Pixel nicht tot geboren, oder kann er tatsächlich auch später verrecken?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. September 2015)

Der kann auch später sterben  aber ob er schon von anfang an ne macke haben muss oder net weis ich net.
Mein letzter war fast Pixelfehlerfrei nach paar tagen leuchtete mir immer nen roter in der mitte auf.
Ging nach paar sek. aber wieder weg die chance das er aber so mal stecken bleibt ist da ziemlich hoch...


Mal sehen obs se beim 2ten dazugelernt haben beim Gehäuse anscheinend schon schmaler Rahmen und Matt beim rest wissen war noch nix hoffe die nächsten Tage kommen mehr Infos.
Das würde natürlich  erklären wieso Acer beim 1sten nix macht/verbessert weil se ne 2ten Version von raus bringen....^^

@JoM ja der Z35 sieht auch schon gut aus aber die Auflösung ist nen NoGo kenne es ja schon vom LG34UM65 und das war alles andere als schön anzusehen.
Warums andere net schaffen das so zu vereinen frag ich mich auch Acer/Asus sind bis jetzt die einzigsten 2 die das ziemlich fix drücken.
Der rest pennt irgentwie.
Dell bringt noch 1 leider aber TN Panel....Und der Eizo wird unbezahlbar sein
Die wollte ja für ihren 23" FG2421 schon 500€ dann will ich mal net wissen was se für 27" IPS,144Hz+Sync haben wollen.


----------



## spartanicus (3. September 2015)

@Moon_Knight
verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst? wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei dir.
In meinem Fall sieht das so aus. Ich bestelle in der Regel bei Amazon. Auch wenn der Preis manchmal höher ist, als bei anderen Anbietern, ist der Service einfach um ein vielfaches besser.
Vor etwa einem halben Jahr habe ich dort 2x Swift bestellt. Der eine aus dem Warehouse hatte einen fiesen Kratzer. Direkt am gleichen Tag, an dem ich ihn erhalten habe, an den Kundenservice geschrieben. Den nächsten "normal" gekauft, leider hatte dieser einen Pixelfehler, genau mittig und nen Lichthof links. Also wieder zurück. Als defekt zurückgeschickt, mit Beschreibung der Fehler. 
Und das habe ich bisher mit all meinen Monitoren so gemacht, die einen Produktionsfehler hatten. Bisher noch keine Beschwerde erhalten, weil ich auch immer einen Grund hatte. Ich bestelle auch keine 5 Modelle und suche mir den Besten aus.
Außerdem komme ich, wenn überhaupt auf 10 Bildschirme insgesamt und nicht bei einem Modell. Mich würde bei dir mal deine Bestellhistorie interessieren! alles beim gleichen Händler bestellt?

Mein letzter Widerruf war der mg279q (Pixel, blb, spontan schwarzes Bildschirm). Beschreibung abgeschickt und keine Kontosperrung.


----------



## TheLax (3. September 2015)

Hab meinen Acer gestern erhalten, laut der Angaben auf der Rückseite wurde er im April 2015 hergestellt.  Backlight Bleeding ist minimal ausgeprägt, ansonsten weist der Monitor keine Staubeinschlüsse oder Pixelfehler auf. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden


----------



## spartanicus (4. September 2015)

@Moon_Knight
in welchem Posting...? hab's nirgends gelesen.

gebe ich dir auch recht. und das ist auch rechtens so. ich warte noch einen Monaten. bis die aktuelleren Modelle kommen und werde mir den Monitor wieder bestellen und auch behalten.
aber dann musst ja keine Angst haben, dass dein Account gesperrt wird, wenn dein Artikel defekt ist. du tauscht so lange bis ein intakter Monitor dabei ist.
Wobei 10x echt krass ist. Lächerlich das sowas schlecht produziert wird. er müsste brutal besser sein als andere Monitore, und das ist er definitiv nicht.

du kannst dir auch einfach einen neuen machen. funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Ach du ******** 
Bei Alternate stehen *29!!!* Acer XB270HU im Outlet zum Verkauf.
Soviel mal zur Rückläuferquote.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. September 2015)

29 WTF....
So einfach ist das mit neuen Amazon Konto net die überprüfen da deine Adresse schon und wenns auffliegt und das wird es sperren se dir auch diesen Acc.
Da müsstest 1 anderes Bankkonto nehmen und 2tens ne andere Email und Adresse.
Und wer macht das schon.
Ich setze mein Amazon Acc. durch sowas auch net aufs spiel dafür isser mir zuviel wert.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Wenn mir ein Monitor so gefällt und der nur Pixelfehler, Staub im Coating oder ähnliches hat, würde ich ihn einfach beim Hersteller tauschen lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> (Wobei mir jetzt gerade "nur" 10 angezeigt werden.)


Hier https://www.alternate.de/html/outlet.html?outletTreeId=11488&sort=PRICE&order=ASC#listingResult


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. September 2015)

Naja ich denke eher das größte Prob. ist da das wirklich krasse BLB/Glow was mMn beim Acer schon unterm durschnitt ist bei den meisten.
Hat man nämlich bissel ab Gehäuse gedrückt verschwand das schon fast ganz ich hoffe doch mal das dass neue Gehäuse vom Acer da besser *wirkt* und das nen gutes stück verringert.

Naja Acer ist support mäßig net das Gelbe klar kann man tauschen aber die gefah das man nen *total schaden* bekommt ist ziemlich hoch wenn ich da so bei Asus schaue..
Da würde ich auch lieber gebrauch vom widerruf machen.

@JoM das sind aber net alles die gleichen Modelle


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Mit den anderen sind es auch mehr als 29.


----------



## spartanicus (5. September 2015)

das ist einleuchtend. da nehme ich auch lieber am Ende den Gebrauch vom Widerruf in Kauf, als nen defekten zu behalten. Amazon ist da ne kleine Ausnahme.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz schreibe ich bei einem Widerruf die Begründung hin, weshalb ich etwas zurückschicke.
das widerrufsrecht ist einfach ein krasser Bonus für den Käufer. Deswegen bestelle ich auch meine Sachen meistens Online. Auch bei Saturn, etc. Für den Fall der Fälle.

nebenbei, die pixelfehlerklasse ist bei einem solch teuren Monitor aber auch unter aller Sau. Aber kein Wunder. Die haben selber kein Vertrauen, man kann sehen warum, in das Panel.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. September 2015)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Kurry (5. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Monitor so gefällt und der nur Pixelfehler, Staub im Coating oder ähnliches hat, würde ich ihn einfach beim Hersteller tauschen lassen.



Danke für diesen Post! Hier liest man ja sonst fast nur Hirnschiss...

Widerrufsrecht.. schaut euch bitte das Gesetzt an, ihr habt sowas nicht mehr. Das ist noch reines Kulanzverhalten.

Was BLB angeht: Viele verwechseln das zunàchst mal auch mit dem IPS Glow.

Das Problem ist auch, dass viele Händler einfach Rückläufer 1-2 nochmal auf Tour schicken, bevor sie ins Outlet kommen o.ä.

Dann sitzt der Staub auch nicht unterm Coating. Theoretisch (und praktische wurde das im OC Forum schon gemacht) kann der Monitor aufgeschraubt werden und der Staub entfernt werden.

Ich habe bisher 3 von den Geräten in der Hand gehabt: Einer von Amazon, hatte ein wenig Staub, leider in der Mitte, minimal Blb, sah nach Rückläufer aus. Mein erstes eigenes Exemplar hatte nur 1-2 Pixel großes Staubkorn unten rechts, nicht störend, wurde trotzdem von Acer gegen ein makelloses Panel getauscht per Vor Ort Service.

Im Luxx hat einer sein Panel eingeschickt und ebenfalls fehlerfreies Panel bekommen.

Und was Support angeht: Ich hätte den Monitor noch Monate nach Kauf gegen vollen Kaufpreis über Acer beim Händler rückabwickeln können.

Also wer 10 mal kauft ist definitiv selber Schuld. Die ersten Exemplare im März waren noch gut, jetzt scheinen nur schlechte im Kreis zu wandern.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. September 2015)

Bei mir war das März Modell am schlimmsten.^^
Also gibts nach deiner Aussage keine 14Tage Widerruf mehr LOL das steht nur so da oder wie weils eig ne Kulanzsache ist schon klar...
Einer hat nen fehlerfreies bekommen einer von wievielen?
Sry wer das auf sich nimmt der ist schön verblödet hat schon sein Grund wieso alle vom Widerruf gebrauch machen und net zu Acer schicken.
Vollen kaufpreis von Acer nach Monaten gibts da was handfestes?
Wenn der erste tausch Pixelfehler aufweist wars das Acer wird nen schei...tuhen und Pixelfehlerklasse 2 vors loch schieben.


----------



## Kurry (5. September 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Bei mir war das März Modell am schlimmsten.^^
> Also gibts nach deiner Aussage keine 14Tage Widerruf mehr LOL das steht nur so da oder wie weils eig ne Kulanzsache ist schon klar...
> Einer hat nen fehlerfreies bekommen einer von wievielen?
> Sry wer das auf sich nimmt der ist schön verblödet hat schon sein Grund wieso alle vom Widerruf gebrauch machen und net zu Acer schicken.
> ...



Meine März sind Top, wobei mein letztes Gerät kein Original März ist. Steht zwar drauf aber Acer hat da ein neues fehlerfreies Panel eingebaut.

Der Weg über Acer dauert ca. 10 Tage, siehe Luxx Sammler, da hat es einer gemacht.

Bei mir war es etwas länger, aber dafür Vor Ort getauscht. Ich bin doch nicht "blöd" und mach mir den Stress mit hin und her schicken.

Handfestes liegt in meinen Mails.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @Kurry
> Diesen "Hirnschiss" (sehr sympathische Wortwahl) verfasst wenn dann deine Wenigkeit.
> Doch, man hat zu jeder Zeit in den ersten 14 Tagen ein Widerrufsrecht. Deswegen empfehle ich dir den Blick ins Gesetz. Ob er kaputt ist oder einfach nur nicht "schön" aussieht: völlig egal. Mit oder ohne Angaben von Gründen (ich habe natürlich immer die Gründe angegeben, in der Hoffnung, man stichelt beim Lieferanten nach).
> Rückläufer hatte ich hier bei keinem einzigen Versuch. Die waren alle noch original versiegelt, das Interieur war unangetastet (das erkennt man recht leicht, wenn man sich diese "Styropor in die Luft pestende" - Auspackarie öfter gegeben hat und weiß, worauf man achten muss (Aufkleber außen oder Spuren deren Entfernung, Tesa an den Kabelhüllen ausgenudelt, Fingerabdrücke, etc.).
> ...



Um dir 2min Google abzunehmen: [Official] Acer Predator XB270HU Owners Club - Page 181

Halt es für was zu willst, ich hab es so bekommen und Verweise nur auf das Luxx, da hat noch einer sowas bekommen.

Keine Lust auf Nachbesserung und dann 10 mal bestellen? Rofl!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. September 2015)

Ist ja auch egal jetzt fakt ist das der Acer nen Problemkind ist(und das weis Acer mit sicherheit) und wird es bleiben und wenn ich 750€ ausgebe möcht ich net erst noch umwege machen müssen um dann vielleicht nen ordentlichen zu bekommen.
Da kann man nur hoffen das se aus Version 1 gelernt haben und bei Version 2 sich gebessert haben.
Ohne Grund werden se ja kein 2ten davon machen.

Mit dem  XB271HU bin ich dann wieder mit im rennen so lange muss ich mich halt noch gedulden auch wenns schwer ist..


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. September 2015)

Naja Dell tauscht auch um bei 1Pixelfehler die sind da net so zumindest was den ersten tausch angeht.
Bei Acer würde ich mir da aber auch net so sicher sein.
Genau aus diesem Grund gehen wohl 95% übern widerruf weil man sonst drauf sitzen bleibt.
Das Risiko kann man vielleicht bei nem 200€ Monitor eingehen aber net bei 750€.


Ich würde das ding nie öffnen ausser mir würde das egal sein das die chance 50/50 ist nen ganz totalschaden zu bekommen.
Und wer hat schon nen 100% staubfreien raum glaub kein ottonormalo...


----------



## Kurry (5. September 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal jetzt fakt ist das der Acer nen Problemkind ist(und das weis Acer mit sicherheit) und wird es bleiben und wenn ich 750€ ausgebe möcht ich net erst noch umwege machen müssen um dann vielleicht nen ordentlichen zu bekommen.
> Da kann man nur hoffen das se aus Version 1 gelernt haben und bei Version 2 sich gebessert haben.
> Ohne Grund werden se ja kein 2ten davon machen.
> 
> Mit dem  XB271HU bin ich dann wieder mit im rennen so lange muss ich mich halt noch gedulden auch wenns schwer ist..



Acer ist das so ziemlich egal denke ich, außerdem habe ich mit der RMA Abteilung telefoniert und da hieß es soviele Rückläufer sind es relativ gesehen nicht. Ob das nun stimmt sei dahin gestellt...

V2 bekommt doch nur neues "PR3D4TOR" Design - am Panel wird sich kaum was ändern, genauso wenig an den 4 fehlerhaften Pixel / Mille.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Keine Lust, auf einem - für mich defekten, für Acer aber laut Pixelfehlerklasse völlig tauglichen - Monitor sitzen zu bleiben. Denn das betreibt selbst Dell so.
> Zumal man ab einer gewissen Zeit nur noch refurbished Geräte bekommt.
> 
> Aber mach du nur. Jeder ist seines glückes Schmied.



Wiegesagt: Vor ab tauschen lassen. Dann kannste den Austausch direkt zurück geben und neuen verlangen bis deiner fehlerfrei ist. Im Luxx hat das aber auch per Einsenden geklappt. Im Zeitalter der Fagger macht das halt noch kaum einer, auch wenn Acer fehlerfreie Panel hat.

Was soll ich machen? Sich sitze vor einem perfekten, fehlerfreien Panel des XB270Hu [emoji5]️

@Edit
Ja würde ich auch nur bei uns im Reinraum machen, aber darum zunächst der Weg über Acer.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. September 2015)

Mit Pixelfehler könntest recht haben.
Wenn  beim RoG2 schon der erste Pixelfehler da ist im Screenshot...
Aber das Gehäuse wird verarbeitungstechnisch und designmäßig ne liga höher liegen als das Plasten ding was se jetzt haben das ist einfach das gehäuse von ihren 200€ dinger..
Aber BLB/Glow und das Staubproblem kann definitiv besser sein.

Den anschein nach liegts am Gehäuse wie gesagt drück man bissel drann rum  gehen die Prob. ecken sofort weg.

Klar sollte man jetzt net ne 100Grad drehung von Acer erwarten aber das se das weiterführen was se hier mit dem Abziehen kann ich dann aber auch net glauben das wär ja schon frech.

Überraschen lassen und gut.

Sagt das net so laut mit dem Fehlerfreien die Pixel können noch sterben^^


----------



## Kurry (5. September 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Mit Pixelfehler könntest recht haben.
> Wenn  beim RoG2 schon der erste Pixelfehler da ist im Screenshot...
> Aber das Gehäuse wird verarbeitungstechnisch und designmäßig ne liga höher liegen als das Plasten ding was se jetzt haben das ist einfach das gehäuse von ihren 200€ dinger..
> Aber BLB/Glow und das Staubproblem kann definitiv besser sein.
> ...



Ist jetzt Kunststoff und das nächste ist immernoch Kunststoff [emoji12]

Ob der dünne Rahmen für BLB besser ist bleibt abzuwarten. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit BLB, meiner Acer haben das nicht.

Staub kann, muss aber nicht. Theoretisch geht's noch schlimmer[emoji23]

Abwarten...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. September 2015)

Das war auch eher auf Matt bezogen klar ist beides ausm gleichen Material..^^
Ob der dünne Rahmen da besser ist ka ich hatte da noch nie Prob gehabt weder beim Dell noch LG was BLB anging zumindest net so krass wie beim Acer jetzt da ist ja mal gleich nen viertel Bild net mehr zu gebrauchen in Metro oder noch schlimmer in DS.
Kann das schon kaum noch glauben das es perfekte in der hinsicht gibt selbst hatte ich ja net das glück beim Asus sah es anders aus da war gleich der 2te schon top leider hat er ja das blöde Coating...


Hoffen war mal net das es schlimmer wird das wär für Acer glaub der reinfall des Jahres denne und ihr ruf wird dann noch weiter in keller gehen.


----------



## Kurry (5. September 2015)

Wiegesagt, es gibt perfekte [emoji5]️

Matt ist schon schicker, aber bei mir passt glossy ganz gut und ich erfreue mich lieber am guten Panel!


----------



## Kurry (5. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Und das macht es jetzt (so man das wirklich mit Acer so regeln könnte) inwiefern schneller oder besser als den Widerruf zu nehmen?
> Du glaubst doch nicht, dass die eine Produktionsstraße extra für unzufriedene Kunden haben, die pixelfehler-/staubfrei arbeitet und kein BLB einbaut. Die greifen genauso ins Lager wie der Händler.
> Nur hat man beim Widerruf das Gesetz im Nacken und ist nicht den Launen eines Acer-Mitarbeiters ausgeliefert, der dann plötzlich sagt "Ist genug jetzt, damit müssen sie leben."



Naja ich sag mal so: Du hattest jetzt schon 10 mal das Gerenne, bei mir war es der 2. ohne dass ich in der Zeit auf den Monitor verzichten musste Dank vor ab Tausch.

Das ist eine Behauptung von dir, die zeigt dass du keine Ahnung von der Acer RMA hast. Acer selber hat kein Lager wo Fabrik neue Exemplare stehen. Einzelteile werden jedoch nachbestellt.

Bei mir wurde 100% ein neues Panel eingebaut und visuell geprüft. Erkennt man ganz einfach daran, dass es ein "März 2015" Monitor sein soll. Komischerweise kann er aber schon ULMB mit 120Hz - das sollten erst spätere Modelle können. Also irgendwas wurde da schon gemacht.

Letztendlich hab ich ein fehlerfreies Panel. Einzige Kritik: Hat viel zu lang gedauert. Andersrum hab ich dann den ersten quasi umsonst genutzt


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. September 2015)

Ich denke aber auch wenn Acer so top wär dann würde man da viel mehr zu finden.
Schon allein der gedanke nen 700€ Monitor erstmal zu Acer schicken zu müssen um ne chance auf nen  *perfekten* zu haben ist mehr als fail.
Und bevor ich auf irgent so krüppel sitzen bleibe nehm ich die 14Tage Rückgabe in anspruch.


Hier wird sich um sachen gestritten wegen 1 Monitor in anderen XB Foren denke ich schon ich wär in nen anderen Film die Leute zerreißen sich ja regelrecht hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Da hat Acer ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Kurry (6. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wat? Natürlich hat Acer - wie jeder Hersteller - ein Lager und was für ein Gerenne?
> Eingepackt und beim Einkaufen abgegeben.
> Wenn dein Prozedere so erfolgreich wäre, gäbe es wohl auch mehr solcher Rückmeldungen (das Internet beherrbergt ja so manch Geschichtenerzähler, gell?).
> Einen zusammengezwirbelten Frankenstein aus alten und neuen Teilen hätte ich auch eher ungern für mein Geld. Danke.



Ruf doch bitte selber bei Acer an und frag nach! Ich hab das Prozedere doch hinter mir und es hat so lange gedauert, weil sie KEINE Monitore auf Lager haben. Die RMA ist eine reine Reparaturwerkstatt.

Eben, wär mir schon zu blöd 10 mal mit dem Monitor rumzurennen. Ich hab den per Post bekommen und kann dem Boten den direkt beim nächsten Mal in die Hand drücken.

Ich kann immer nur direkt nochmal auf das Luxx zurückkommen, dort hat jüngst das einer auch bekommen. Aber ein Forum weiter ist wohl schon zuviel des Guten.

Bei mir war alles noch verpackt und in Folie, lediglich das Panel wurde auf 100% Funktion untersucht und getauscht. Mein erster Acer hatte nur ein kleines Staubkorn, damit konnte ich solange leben, bis der fehlerfreie kam.

Also wenn du mal ein perfektes Panel sehen willst, komm doch auf einen Kaffee vorbei und ich zeig dir meinen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2015)

Bei ihm wurde doch genau das gemacht, was bei dir in der Mail beschrieben steht.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2015)

Hatte das so verstanden, dass der Monitor abgeholt, repariert und wieder zugestellt wurde.


----------



## Kurry (6. September 2015)

BLB Bild kann ich heute Abend nachreichen.

Also nochmal: Ich habe den Vor Ort Service (gekauft!). Dann irgendwann habe ich das Staubkorn gefunden und reklamiert. Dann sind erstmal paar Wochen ins Land gezogen bis per Post von Acer ein Monitor kam. Das war ein katastrophaler Refurbished. Dieser ging per Retoure zurück nach Acer. Paar Wochen später kam dann der perfekte. Ich denke das war auch kein neuer, da wiegesagt das Panel offensichtlich getauscht wurde, Folien waren aber noch dran. Für den neuen sollte dann der erste Monitor retourt werden.

Das geht so halt nur wenn du es auch bezahlst. Im Luxx war es so: Einschicken, auf Reparatur warten -> neues Panel. 10 Tage ohne Monitor dafür kostenlos.

Es geht wohl teilweise auch per Abholung, aber Post war mir lieber um den Monitor erstmal angucken zu können, weil ich mir keine Gurke andrehen lasse.

E: http://abload.de/img/mobile.288kto31.jpg


----------



## Jersey207 (15. Oktober 2016)

Weiß jemand genaueres, weshalb der Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.009) derzeit eine so miese Verfügbarkeit hat?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2016)

Wahrscheinlich weil es schon lange nen Nachfolger gibt.


----------



## Jersey207 (15. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil es schon lange nen Nachfolger gibt.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort, hab nun den Nachfolger bestellt. 
Hoffe da gibt es nicht so viele Probleme wie mit dem Vorgängermodell.


----------

